# Neue Regelungen zur Fischausfuhr aus Norwegen möglich



## Dorschbremse

Sind ja fast schon deutsche Verhältnisse - ständig wird ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.


----------



## Tomasz

Danke für die Infos. Wenn am Ende das dabei rauskommt:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...Diese Menge soll auf *20 Kilo an ausgenommenen,geköpften aber ansonsten ganzen Fischen (kein bloßes Filet mehr) *geändert werden...


dürfte bei einigen ein Wochenendtrip reichen um die Quote voll zu haben. Aber gerade Norwegen hat so viel mehr zu bieten, als Fische. Vieles davon habe ich auch erst entdeckt, als ich das Boot vor Ort gegen das Zelt für unterwegs eingetauscht hatte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Salt

Allerdings schränkt die Vorgabe das kein Filet mehr ausgeführt werden darf sowohl die Möglichkeit zur Lagerung wie auch Zubereitung ein. Den Rumpf von nem 70er Dorsch kann man dann nur im ganzen zubereiten oder an der Bandsägen Koteletts draus machen.

Klar kann man beim Filet nicht kontrollieren was genau ausgeführt wird oder ob der Fisch vollständig verwertet wird aber das is schon lächerlich.

Aber schön zu sehen das nicht nur unsere Entscheider die Sachen nicht bis zum Ende durchdenken....

Besonders interessant stell ich mir das bei nem 20kg Butt vor...Da könnte die Tackleindustrie doch schonmal an der passenden Kühlbox tüfteln


----------



## Debilofant

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Diese Menge soll auf *20 Kilo an ausgenommenen,geköpften aber ansonsten ganzen Fischen (kein bloßes Filet mehr) *geändert werden. Eine weitere massive Einschränkung ist mit der Gesamtmenge pro Jahr geplant. Gilt die Ausfuhrmenge momentan für eine Woche, soll dies zukünftig auf ein ganzes Jahr erstreckt werden. Heißt: Jeder Angler darf *nur einmal pro Jahr die Höchstmenge an Fisch* ausführen!



Ganz ehrlich: Ich war nie Fleischmacher und in den letzten Jahren geriet die Angelei infolge Erreichung persönlicher Zielmarken bzw. zunehmend spürbarer Erlebnissättigung ohnehin zunehmend zur Nebensache, aber wenn das neue Gesetzeslage wird, bin ich voraussichtlich komplett raus!

Es mag sein, dass die Norweger besonderen Wert darauf legen von einem Fisch möglichst alles/viel zu verwerten, aber mit der neuen Regelung wird es wohl so kommen, dass noch weit mehr Fische innerhalb der im Regelfall mit Boot gebuchten 1 oder 2 Wochen sinnlos geangelt und unabhängig von der Überlebenschance zurück geworfen werden, wenn nur noch ganze Fische mit Gesamtgewicht von max. 20 kg ausgeführt werden dürfen. Klassischer Fall von einem mit guten Vorsätzen/Absichten gepflasterten Weg zur Hölle! Im Übrigen, wie soll man ganze Fische unterschiedlichster Größe/Formen transporttauglich en bloc verpacken/packen? Gibt es für den 1,20-Dorsch am Stück demnächst XXXXXXL-Gefriertüten oder demnächst matroschkaähnliche Gefrierboxsysteme in flexibel verstellbaren Größen für roundabout 200,00 € aufwärts? Faktisch bedeutet dies auch, dass man insbesondere Heilbutt unterhalb der aktuell gültigen Releasegrenze von 2m künftig schon ab ca. 1,25-1,30m nicht mehr entnehmen bzw. mitnehmen dürfte, da bereits ein solcher Fisch die Transportkapazitäten sprengen würde. Und - woher soll ein Angler beim Fang eines großen Fisches auf dem Boot wissen/erahnen, ob ein solch großer Fisch, den man lebendig auf dem Boot ohnehin kaum exakt gewogen bekommt, später ohne Kopf und ohne Innereien nicht schon die 20kg-Marke überschreiten würde??

Fazit: Praxisfern und kontraproduktiv das Ganze!  Von daher:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr trauriger Zustand , dass sich eines der fischreichsten Länder zu solchen Maßnahmen veranlasst sieht.

Und mit Sicherheit sind nicht die fischfangenden Angler daran schuld, dass der Fisch dort als so besorgniserregend knapp erachtet wird oder ist.
Es liegt immer und überall am mangelnden Laichaufwuchs und Fischnachwuchs, darin liegt die Achillesferse eines jeden guten Fischbestandes.

Nur lassen sich die fischindustrielle Nutzung, die Verseuchung der Meere und die Einleitungen der Chemiegonzo's eben nicht so einfach wegregulieren, wie solche Fischquotas.


----------



## Heilbutt

Hallo,
wenn DAS so in etwa in Kraft tritt wird das im Mai nun endgültig mein letzter Angeltrip in dieses ansonsten auch wunderschöne Land
gewesen sein. So ein Unsinn! Kann man den Massenschlachtern nicht irgendwie anders beikommen?!?

Dazu sollte sich die stark gewachsene Anzahl an "registrierten touristischen Betrieben" im Land so langsam vielleicht auch mal äußern...
Aber die können beschließen was sie wollen, wir Angler kommen ja trotzdem in Scharen....

Bin gespannt...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## ralle

Da kannste wenigstens Zuhause noch Fischfond machen !!    Sonst haben wir die Gräten der norwegischen Fische mit  norwegischen Wasser und  norwegischen Strom gleich vor Ort zu Fond verarbeitet.
Das soll wohl nicht mehr sein


----------



## Heilbutt

ralle schrieb:


> Da kannste wenigstens Zuhause noch Fischfond machen !!    Sonst haben wir die Gräten der norwegischen Fische mit  norwegischen Wasser und  norwegischen Strom gleich vor Ort zu Fond verarbeitet.
> Das soll wohl nicht mehr sein



Ernsthaft? Und dann in den inzwischen geleerten Flaschen mit nach Hause genommen?!?
Auf DEN Trichter sind wir bisher noch gar nicht gekommen!?!
Sehr geile Idee!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Andal

So lange es kein EINFUHRVERBOT für Paniermehl und Bratfett gibt, juckt mich dieses Verbot, das wir wieder mal den Gierhälsen zu verdanken haben, wenig.


----------



## Heilbutt

Andal schrieb:


> So lange es kein EINFUHRVERBOT für Paniermehl und Bratfett gibt, juckt mich dieses Verbot, das wir wieder mal den Gierhälsen zu verdanken haben, wenig.


Für eine "normale" Urlaubsreise nach Norge gebe ich dir 100% recht. 
Aber den Fang eines ca. einwöchigen Angelurlaubs komplett vor Ort verzehren... Brrrr!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Andal

Muss man sich denn wundern, dass Norwegen in die Eisen geht?


----------



## Salt

Ausfuhrquoten & Regeln sind völlig ok, mir geht nur nicht in den Kopf, warum allein der Angler jegliche Einschränkung tragen soll.
Das nur Gäste registrierter Anlagen Fisch ausführen dürfen zeigt ja, das Norwegen ziemlich am Angeltourismus gelegen ist und verdienen möchte.
Warum nicht stichprobenartig dort in den Anlagen die Kühltruhe & Schlachtplätze kontrollieren und bei Verstößen Bußgelder auch für den Betreiber bis hin zum Entzug der Lizenz?
Dazu ein Zertifikat vom Betreiber das der ausgeführt Fisch regelkonform ist und alles ist gut.

An der Grenze hat ja auch keiner Zeit bei jedem die Kühlbox durchzuwühlen ob unter einer Lage Hering am Stück nicht doch Filet vom Butt liegt.
Allen Anglern vorzuschreiben wie sie ihren Fang verwerten geht garnicht!


----------



## Lajos1

Andal schrieb:


> So lange es kein EINFUHRVERBOT für Paniermehl und Bratfett gibt, juckt mich dieses Verbot, das wir wieder mal den Gierhälsen zu verdanken haben, wenig.



Hallo,

ich war früher oft in Norwegen, speziell zum Meeresfischen aber nur zweimal (mich interessierten hauptsächlich, das Land, die Forellen und die Lachse). Ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen da Fische mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Ich bin doch kein Fischhändler oder will das halbe Jahr nur Fisch essen.
Im übrigen war mir die Meeresangelei zu langweilig; heute 60 Fische, morgen 50 Fische, übermorgen wieder 60 Fische. Da schlafen mir die Füsse ein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Lajos1 schrieb:


> oder will das halbe Jahr nur Fisch essen.


Es gibt aber immerhin andere Leute, die wollen schon einigen Fisch essen und leben nicht alleine. Empfinde ich als verständlich.

Zumal naturorginaler Fisch für Menschen das gesündeste biophysiologisch positivste Nahrungsmittel ist, und viele (nicht alle) den auch gerne mögen.
Ich persönlich empfinde es als wichtigen Planungsfaktor, wenn ich wo zum angeln reise u. hinfahre, dass ich auch
1) lecker Fisch (naturorginal) dort erbeuten und
2) zweitens was für den benötigten Jahresvorrat davon mitnehmen kann.

Die Frage nach dem in Ma*ss*en oder in Ma*ß*en ist aber schon echt bedeutsam.

Und das kohlenrußrabenschwarze Angler-Schafe kräftig dafür gesorgt haben, dass die Norwegische Regierung zu solch' Maßnahmen schreitet, ist leider auch real.
500kg volle Gefriertruhen auf dem Anhänger und so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Vlt. bietet sich aber auch, nachdem das eine Land seine Fischbestand-Nachwuchssituation so verkackt hat,
ein anderes zur Aushilfe an.  

Gerade mal intuitiv nach "Angeln in Russland" gesucht:









						Angeln in Russland
					

Hier finden Sie ausführliche Informationen über die Angel-Möglichkeiten in Russland und die dafür notwendigen Erlaubnisse. Russland ist ein Land der Angler




					www.simfisch.de
				











						Russland Angelreise Expeditionen
					

AKTUELL NICHT VERFÜGBAR / 2022 März




					angelurlaubtipps.de
				




Gefällt mir was, Volksport finde ich gut. Vor allem wenn kollidierende Erdölindustrien und Lachsfarmen nicht an erster Interessenstelle zu liegen scheinen.

Vlt. kommt man unter Umwidmung der hohen Ausgaben für die Seeräuber an den Fährstellen
auch bis zum Nordmeer?
Und Flieger haben schon länger eine stimmige kg-Begrenzung.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Ralle hatte (als Beispiel genannt) - schon die Färöer ins Spiel gebracht.... 

Irland hat auch ne passable Infrastruktur an den Küsten.... 

Alternativen gäbs also


----------



## Lajos1

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gibt aber immerhin andere Leute, die wollen schon einigen Fisch essen und leben nicht alleine. Empfinde ich als verständlich.
> 
> Zumal naturorginaler Fisch für Menschen das gesündeste biophysiologisch positivste Nahrungsmittel ist, und viele (nicht alle) den auch gerne mögen.
> Ich persönlich empfinde es als wichtigen Planungsfaktor, wenn ich wo zum angeln reise u. hinfahre, dass ich auch
> 1) lecker Fisch (naturorginal) dort erbeuten und
> 2) zweitens was für den benötigten Jahresvorrat davon mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Die Frage nach dem in Ma*ss*en oder in Ma*ß*en ist aber schon echt bedeutsam.
> 
> Und das kohlenrußrabenschwarze Angler-Schafe kräftig dafür gesorgt haben, dass die Norwegische Regierung zu solch' Maßnahmen schreitet, ist leider auch real.
> 500kg volle Gefriertruhen auf dem Anhänger und so.



Hallo,

ist schon klar, kann ja jeder halten wie er will. Mir hat es halt genügt, dass ich dort droben im Urlaub schon relativ viel Fisch gegessen habe (auch wenn ich auf Forellen und Co. unterwegs war). Das ganze Prozedere wegen der Mitnahme wäre mir allerdings viel zu umständlich gewesen und bei uns fange ich ja auch Fisch und esse welchen. Mir gefiel halt da (Meeresfischerei) auch nicht so, dass man da wirklich viel gefangen hat. Hört sich vielleicht blöd an, aber wenn ich z.B. bei uns jeden Tag 20 Hechte oder 30 Forellen fangen würde, würde ich das Angeln aufgeben oder zumindest stark einschränken.
Wenn das mit den 500 Kilo so passiert ist (wobei ich Deine Aussage nicht anzweifle) darf mans ich auch nicht wundern, dass es da strenger wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+

1 Aufenthalt in Korshamn und dann kamen 30 Angler im Reisebus und als Anhänger ein 5mtr Tiefkuehlaggregat. Jedes Fangschiff wäre vor Neid erblasst. Da ist das doch nicht verwunderbar wenn mal was passiert.


----------



## Salt

Naja......Bei 30 Anglern sind ja 300-600kg insgesamt erlaubt. (10-20kg pP) Da macht ein Anhänger schon Sinn, würde ich genauso organisieren wenn ich Reisegruppen leite.
Muss allerdings gestehen das ich das aktuelle Ausfuhrlimit nicht genau kenne da schon seit über 10 Jahren eher Warmwasser im Fokus....

Was aber auch damals schon passiert ist, unter anderem mit deutschen Anglern aber nicht nur, waren mehrere hundert Kilo pro Kopf bis hin zu 1000kg+ bei zwei Leuten im Auto!
Da hört jedes Verständnis auf, das ist gewerblicher Fischfang und gehört unterbunden.

Die Angeltouristen bringen viel Geld ins Land, ein bisschen Fisch für Zuhause soll man ihnen gönnen. Von 10kg Filet würde ich alleine ca. 30-40 mal Essen, völlig ok finde ich. Soll die Familie mitessen dürfen wäre es klasse wenn das Limit bei 20kg liegt.
Macht übers Jahr gesehen nichmal einmal Fisch pro Woche.

Wie oft isst die durchschnittliche norwegische Familie Fisch pro Woche?

Ich sag mal so, jeder Anlagenbetreiber sollte mitbekommen wenn eine Truppe nicht 10-20kg sondern 100kg+ wegbunkert.
Das gehört sofort gemeldet und die Leute der Polizei übergeben. Ich seh hier ganz klar die Betreiber in der Pflicht & dementsprechend auch bestraft wenn es Verstöße gibt. Nicht aber immer wieder noch mehr Repressalien für die breite Masse ehrlicher Angler die einmal im Jahr in Norge sind.


----------



## Andal

Wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie viele Angeltouristen Norwegen heimsuchen, als hätte ein geheimes Oberkommando das Land zur Plünderung und als Abladestelle für Müll freigegeben und dazu die mittlerweile zahlreichen norwegischen Regelungen betrachte, dann komme ich zum Schluss, dass man einen Wandel beim Tourismus anschieben möchte. Ein Wandel, hin zu mehr Qualität und zu mehr wirtschaftlichem Vorteil des Landes. Auch wenn dieser Wandel meinen eigenen finanziellen Verhältnissen nicht entgegenkommt, so begrüße ich ihn trotzdem.


----------



## Laichzeit

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vlt. bietet sich aber auch, nachdem das eine Land seine Fischbestand-Nachwuchssituation so verkackt hat,
> ein anderes zur Aushilfe an.
> 
> Gerade mal intuitiv nach "Angeln in Russland" gesucht:


Du musst lange suchen, bis du ein Land findest, dass seine Fischbestände so gut handhabt, wie Norwegen. Deutschland ist es nicht, Russland gleich zwei Mal nicht.


----------



## Salt

Ohne Frage Andal, manche benehmen sich dort wie das sprichwörtliche Rollkomando, habe ich leider selbst bei fast jeder Tour erleben müssen. 
So viel Fremdschämen konnte man sich garnicht!
Aber es können ja nur soviele Leute kommen, wie es Betten gibt....auch hier ist das wieder der Anlagenbetreiber bzw die Stelle, die den Bau/Ausbau genehmigt zuständig und nicht der ehrliche & vernünftige Angeltourist.

Ich denke, das ganze wird falsch angegangen.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Die bisherige Regelung war/ist an für sich schon recht gut - aber die Umsetzung bzw die Kontrolle der Einhaltung ist absolut lausig;

Die Örtlichkeit meiner letzten Tour war bezeichnend - bei der Ankunft wurde das Formblatt für die Tagesfänge ausgehändigt - mit bereits eingetragenen Namen 

Die Fänge haben wir auch brav aufgelistet - bei der Abreise wollte der Betreuer die Liste gar nicht haben und reichte uns den Zettel mit der Freigabe für 20kg Ausfuhr mit den Worten - is nur pro Forma, ich schreib ohne! 

Wenn das bloß jeder Dritte so handhabt, kann das nur in die Hose gehen...


----------



## Andal

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die bisherige Regelung war/ist an für sich schon recht gut - aber die Umsetzung bzw die Kontrolle der Einhaltung ist absolut lausig;
> 
> Die Örtlichkeit meiner letzten Tour war bezeichnend - bei der Ankunft wurde das Formblatt für die Tagesfänge ausgehändigt - mit bereits eingetragenen Namen
> 
> Die Fänge haben wir auch brav aufgelistet - bei der Abreise wollte der Betreuer die Liste gar nicht haben und reichte uns den Zettel mit der Freigabe für 20kg Ausfuhr mit den Worten - is nur pro Forma, ich schreib ohne!
> 
> Wenn das bloß jeder Dritte so handhabt, kann das nur in die Hose gehen...


Die Anlagenbetreiber, i.d.R. deutsche Landsmänner und nur Pächter, haben auch ganz andere Interessen und sie stehen nicht selten in einem verbissenen Wettbewerb untereinander.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Nachvollziehbar isses dennoch nicht - von wegen Äste absägen, auf denen man sitzt etc pp.... 

Dass sich da etwas zu "deren Nachteil" tut, ist doch bereits für jeden in der Branche klar zu sehen...... Da muss es doch mal Klick im Koppe machen?


----------



## Salt

Oh man....das ist ja schlimmer als ich dachte.
Da braucht man sich dann nicht wundern.

Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich weiterhin nicht mehr in den Norden will, bin mal gespannt was draus wird.
Eigentlich sollte man meinen die Betreiber sollten das größte Interesse haben ein gutes Miteinander zu fördern.


----------



## nordfisching

Hallo,ich glaube gegen eine vernünftige Regelung ob nun 15 oder 20 kg haben die wenigsten Angler etwas,aber ganze Fische mit nach Hause zu nehmen ist in meinen Augen Schwachsinn,wie soll man zwei Dorsche von sagen wir 1,15m oder gar einen Butt von der Größe gefroren nach Hause bringen,von den Anglern die fliegen mal ganz zu schweigen.Ich angle seit 20 Jahren jedes Jahr eine Woche in Norwegen,ja und ich nehme gerne die erlaubt Menge(wenn man sie auch fängt)mit nach Hause ,schon deshalb weil die Qualität eine andere als die gekaufte ist.Kommt die neue Regelung wars das für mich. Frank


----------



## Heilbutt

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie viele Angeltouristen Norwegen heimsuchen, als hätte ein geheimes Oberkommando das Land zur Plünderung und als Abladestelle für Müll freigegeben und dazu die mittlerweile zahlreichen norwegischen Regelungen betrachte, dann komme ich zum Schluss, dass man einen Wandel beim Tourismus anschieben möchte. Ein Wandel, hin zu mehr Qualität und zu mehr wirtschaftlichem Vorteil des Landes. Auch wenn dieser Wandel meinen eigenen finanziellen Verhältnissen nicht entgegenkommt, so begrüße ich ihn trotzdem.



Nachfrage und Angebot.
Wir fahren da nun auch schon ein paar Jahre hoch. Und jedes mal entdeckt man neue, weitere, größere Angelanlagen.
Auch die Norweger sind demnach nicht abgeneigt sich zunehmend "plündern zu lassen".

Und ich tue mich immer ein wenig schwer mit solchen Vokabeln, wenn ich so an die gewerbliche Skreifischerei denke,
oder allgemein, wenn man bedenkt was so ein Trawler mit einem einzigen Hol so abkeschert....

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an Mallorca. Dort wurde auch viele Jahre die ganze Küste zugepflastert und Touristen aus ganz
Europa herangekarrt. Nun stellt man langsam fest das das gar nicht so toll ist (außer die die unmittelbar von der Sauferei profitieren).
Drum glaube ich auch nicht das ein Angelanlagenbetreiber seine eigenen Gäste anschmiert.
Ich habe auch garnichts gegen Reglementierungen. Die letztgültigen (sind doch aktuell 20 kg Filet ?!) fand ich völlig okay.
Es müsste halt einfach besser kontrolliert werden. Bei der Einreise klappt das mit dem kontrollieren doch auch ganz gut,
wenn man immer mal hört was da so an Alkoholika abgefangen wird....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## fisch70

Naja, ich habe letzte Woche mit meinem norwegischen Vermieter bzgl. der neuen Vorschläge gesprochen. Die registrierten Vermieter sehen sich in ihrer Existenz bedroht. Er sagt, dass Problem sind zum einen die nicht registrierten "Anlagen", die Norweger, die speziell in Nordnorwegen die illegale Ausfuhr unterstützen und Russen, die ganze Gebiete an den Küsten aufkaufen um dort Raubbau zu betreiben.

Ich fahre seit Jahren 2 x jährlich nach Nordnorwegen zum angeln. Ich sehe jedes Jahr solche "Angler", die weder Mindestmaß noch Mindestmengen interessieren! Ich rede jetzt nicht von Schweden, Slowaken oder Polen, sondern vor allem auch von sogenannten deutschen Anglern. Auch beobachtet, wie deutsche Horden auf Bestellung für Gaststätten gefischt haben, wo die Ware zwischendurch abtransportiert wurde. Die Krönung war im letzten Jahr, als ein kleiner Trupp Deutscher das eigene Boot samt Unterwasserkamera mitbrachten um die Butts auf Sicht zu angeln... Und natürlich ist von den 2-6 gefangenen pro Tag keiner mehr zurück gekommen.
Gleiches gilt für die "Angler", die die 20 kg einen feuchten Dreck interessieren, da an den Grenzen in Nordnorwegen nach Schweden nicht kontrolliert wird (hoffentlich ändert sich dies bald..).
In den letzten Jahren ist das Fischen auf den Skrei in Mode gekommen. Da interessiert es keinen, ob die Bäuche voll mit Rogen sind....
Klar, die industrielle Fischerei ist auch Schuld am Rückgang der Populationen.
Ich hoffe, dass sich die Norweger auf intensive Kontrollen der Angler vor Ort entscheiden - ein Blick in die Gefriertruhe beim Vermieter würde reichen (sagt mein Vermieter) - nur leider wird dies nicht umsetzbar aufgrund der Entfernungen sein... Leider ist das Angeln in Norwegen zu einem Völkersport geworden, in dem nicht das Angeln, sondern das Filet im Vordergrund steht.
Fakt ist, 20 kg Filet ist aus meiner Sicht schon zuviel. Als Angler genieße ich das Fischen auf die Großen und denke nicht in erster Linie an mein Filet..... Nur leider machen dies u.a. die filetgeilen Einmalimjahrangler kaputt!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## fisch70

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nachfrage und Angebot.
> Wir fahren da nun auch schon ein paar Jahre hoch. Und jedes mal entdeckt man neue, weitere, größere Angelanlagen.
> Auch die Norweger sind demnach nicht abgeneigt sich zunehmend "plündern zu lassen".
> 
> Und ich tue mich immer ein wenig schwer mit solchen Vokabeln, wenn ich so an die gewerbliche Skreifischerei denke,
> oder allgemein, wenn man bedenkt was so ein Trawler mit einem einzigen Hol so abkeschert....
> 
> Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an Mallorca. Dort wurde auch viele Jahre die ganze Küste zugepflastert und Touristen aus ganz
> Europa herangekarrt. Nun stellt man langsam fest das das gar nicht so toll ist (außer die die unmittelbar von der Sauferei profitieren).
> Drum glaube ich auch nicht das ein Angelanlagenbetreiber seine eigenen Gäste anschmiert.
> Ich habe auch garnichts gegen Reglementierungen. Die letztgültigen (sind doch aktuell 20 kg Filet ?!) fand ich völlig okay.
> Es müsste halt einfach besser kontrolliert werden. Bei der Einreise klappt das mit dem kontrollieren doch auch ganz gut,
> wenn man immer mal hört was da so an Alkoholika abgefangen wird....
> 
> Gruß
> Holger


Hallo Holger,
da hast Du Recht. Nachdem mein Vermieter vor 2 Jahren die nächsten 2 Häuser errichtet hatte, fragte ich Ihn, ob es nicht langsam reicht... Die Vermieter sehen in erster Linie ihr Geschäft. Dies ist auch "normal". Er selber wird sich mit seinen Kunden bzgl. Begrenzungen nicht anlegen. PS-in Nordnorwegen an der schwedischen Grenze kontrolliert kein Mensch !!! (20 kg bei Unterkunft bei registrierten Vermietern, ansonsten 10kg) Gruß Dirk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

Wer sieht, welchen Stellenwert die Entnahme von Fisch an der Ostseeküste für deutsche Angler hat, der kann doch nur annehmen, das auch bei der Norwegenfahrt von einem entsprechenden Teil der Angler eine Aufrechnung von kosten und nutzen erfolgt. 

Und da sind die Kosten erheblich höher, also muss schon was rumkommen. 

Aus der Perspektive nur verständlich, das man die Regeln verschärft.

Warum muss sich für einen Teil der Angler die Ausübung ihres Hobbys lohnen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Du musst lange suchen, bis du ein Land findest, dass seine Fischbestände so gut handhabt, wie Norwegen. Deutschland ist es nicht, Russland gleich zwei Mal nicht.


Hast Du über das Fischereimanagement in der Russischen Föderation promoviert, oder weshalb meinst Du das zu wissen?


----------



## Andal

Testudo schrieb:


> Warum muss sich für einen Teil der Angler die Ausübung ihres Hobbys lohnen?


Schau dir diese Leute genau an und du wirst noch mehr an Gemeinsamkeiten, außer der Gier, erkennen!


----------



## Toni_1962

Andal schrieb:


> Schau dir diese Leute genau an und du wirst noch mehr an Gemeinsamkeiten, außer der Gier, erkennen!



Andal, gilt das nur für deutsche Filet-Touristen in Norwegen oder auch für deutsche Dorsch-Touristen an der deutschen Ostseeküste?
Die Argumentaion des "Rentierens" der Anfahrt ist ja seit langem auskostet.


----------



## Andal

Dieses vermeintliche Motto, "dafür haben wir bezahlt, das holen wir raus" findest du an allen möglichen Orten, wo dieses Klientel aufschlägt.


----------



## Toni_1962

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses vermeintliche Motto, "dafür haben wir bezahlt, das holen wir raus" findest du an allen möglichen Orten, wo dieses Klientel aufschlägt.



Nur wird es je nach Aufschlagsort anders gewertet  und  das ist doch das interessante: Warum diese Argumentationsumdrehung?


----------



## Andal

Du kennst den sinngemäßen Satz von Tucholski? "Muss man sich hier benehmen, oder waren schon Deutsche hier!" - Und genau deswegen. Ich mag keine plündernden Horden in Norwegen, ich mag auch keine Germanen, die am Shannon  die Reichskriegsflagge am Hausboot hissen. Ich bin ein großer Freund von "Leave no Trace!"


----------



## Toni_1962

Das ist eine rein emotionale Begründung, wohl aus persönlicher Erfahrung eines Angelbegleiters eines Norwegischen Angelcamps  

Ich habe in Norge wohlgesittete Germanen erlebt, die nicht mit den Handeln und Tun von Horden anderer Nationen einverstanden waren.
Also 1:1, unentschieden 

Aber das Problem der Beschränkung ist ja nicht, welche Nation wieviel fängt und ist ja auch keine Disziplinierung des Benehmens der Angler.

Es geht um die Einschränkung an sich und die Begründung dafür, die scheinbar unterschiedlichen und widersprüchliche Begründungen je nach Aufschlagort der Horden.


----------



## Andal

Ja natürlich ist das eine persönliche Erfahrung. Aber mach doch mal einen praktikablen Vorschlag, der die anständigen Urlauber in Frieden lässt und nur die Vandalen am Skrotum fasst!


----------



## Laichzeit

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Hast Du über das Fischereimanagement in der Russischen Föderation promoviert, oder weshalb meinst Du das zu wissen?


Ich kenne genug Russen, die alle das Gleiche sagen. Um dort gut zu fangen, muss man weg von den zugänglichen Gebieten, weil da alles leer ist. Ein Fischereimanagement gibt es dort in vielen Regionen nur auf dem Papier.
Die Norweger hingegen haben eine gute Kontrolle über ihre Fischbestände und managen diese auch besser als andere Länder, inklusive Deutschland.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

Andal schrieb:


> ich mag auch keine Germanen, die am Shannon die Reichskriegsflagge am Hausboot hissen


Ich hatte hier vorletztes Jahr ein so beflaggtes Filetverarbeitungsschiff  auf meinem Hausfjord!

Da weiß man als Auswanderer echt nicht mehr in welchen Loch man versinken möchte...



Hab kurz überlegt, ob ich eine bayrische Flagge hissen sollte und diese  zu versenken...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

Hier mal Neuigkeiten die , zumindest indirekt, sicher Auswirkungen auf das Thema haben werden:
https://www.nrk.no/norge/frp-gar-ut-av-regjering-1.14867637

Die Frp tritt aus der Regierung aus!

Damit ist der Fischereiminster bald auch ein anderer...


----------



## Toni_1962

Andal schrieb:


> Ja natürlich ist das eine persönliche Erfahrung. Aber mach doch mal einen praktikablen Vorschlag, der die anständigen Urlauber in Frieden lässt und nur die Vandalen am Skrotum fasst!




Muss ich nicht, das ist Sache der Unterkunftssteller.
Es geht um Ausfuhrregelung, indirekt dadurch auch Fangbeschränkung: gerechtfertigt oder nicht.
Aspekte der Rentabilität der Urlaubskosten, Angeltourismus ....


----------



## Dorschbremse

fisch70 schrieb:


> da an den Grenzen in Nordnorwegen nach Schweden nicht kontrolliert wird (hoffentlich ändert sich dies bald..).



Ach- seit wenigstens drei Jahren fahren die an den nördlicheren Grenzübergängen (meist ein paar Kilometer davor) gute Erfolge ein.... und ein paar der Anlagenbetreiber haben durch Hinweise aus der Nachbarschaft auch schon gut auf den Deckel bekommen. 

Aber es ist wie in allen Lebensbereichen - Wandel braucht Zeit! 

@Nachtschwärmer78 - für solche Leute mit Fremdschämfaktor sollte man eine Kartoffelkanone vorhalten;
Wer mit Flagge auf Feindfahrt geht, muss auch mit Beschuss rechnen


----------



## Andal

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht, das ist Sache der Unterkunftsteller.
> Es geht um Ausfuhrregelung, indirekt auch dadurch auch Fangbeschränkung: gerechtfertigt oder nicht.
> Aspekte der Rentabilität der Urlaubskosten, Angeltourismus ....


Und nicht vergessen: Norwegen ist KEIN Mitglied der EU und damit sind die Einfuhrquoten seit eh und je deutlich unter dem, was N für die Ausfuhr genehmigt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

Um die Schmuggelei ging es bei der ganze Geschichte gar nicht:
Ursprung dieser Forderung war, daß Fotos in der Presse die Runde gemacht haben auf denen nur, und das auch noch seeehr. großzügig die Loins herausgeschnitten wurden.
Für so eine Ressourcenverschwendung haben die Norweger nicht das geringste Verständnis!

Für die Berufsfischer denen die Angeltouristen seit langen ein Dorn im Auge sind, war das natürlich ein gefundenes  fressen...
Da gibt es nicht wenige, die die Auffuhr auf 0,0g beschränkt sehen wollen!

Wie großzügig filetiert wird bzw. wieviel brauchbares Fleisch versenkt wird, läßt sich aber realistisch gesehen, nicht kontrollieren.
Sicher gibt es Vermieter, die das selbst regeln:
In meiner Nachbarschaft hat jemand letztem Sommer einem Stammgast, der seit über zehn Jahren gekommen ist, mitgeteilt, daß er in Zukunft nicht mehr erwünscht ist.
Auch gibt es Vermieter, die dem Zoll selbst einen Tipp geben
Aber sowas wird wohl eher die Ausnahme sein.

Gibt auch genug Anlagen, in denen z.B. nur Betreuer arbeiten, die (illegalerweise) nicht nach norwegischen Tarifen bezahlt werden.
Wie viele von denen juckt es wohl, wie das filetiert wird?!?
Oder solche, die völlig übertriebene Kühlkapazitäten zur Verfügung stellen...


----------



## angler1996

sorry , aber wie die ihren Arbeitsmarkt beherrschen ist ne Angelegenheit von NO. Wenn man da schwarze Schafe erwischen will, ist die KOntrolle durch zuständige Organe ( wer immer das in NO ist) der richtige Weg, da brauchts keine Regularien für Touris.
Dass die Fischer gegen die Angeler sind, istz nun auch nicht überraschend- wo ist das anders ? Früher hat man selbt Fischadler las Futterfeind gejagt. Die aufgerüstete Anglerschaft mir ihrer "Kriegsflotte" äh Anglerbooten ständig vor Augen und die eigene Fangquote beschnitten? die müssen davon leben , nicht ihren Urlaub finanzieren.
Son paar Propbleme sind da auch hausgemacht, die ganze relativ neuen Anlagen sind doch von der Konzeption her nur auf "Männertruppen ausgelegt , auf max 50 m²
kann man doch gut mind 4 Mann unterbringen und dafür im August für ne Woche ca 1800 € plus Nebenkosten kassieren. Ja- wovon bezahlt man das? Plus fähre etc.
ich will an den momentanen Ausfuhrmengen eigentlich nix ändern, Änderungenware meißtens nicht gut.
Aber Unterschiede pro Anlage - wer wiill die eigentliche kontrollieren - wieder jeden anhalten Kofferraum auf - gucken? klären , wieviel die ausführen dürfen ?
Wenig praktikabel, Eine Menge für alle und gut ist- der momnentande Regelunsoll doch nur irgendwelche Anlage bevorteilen - die habe am lautesten Gebrüllt- m M.

Wieviel brauchts eigentlich an "Quote" ? 25 kg wenn ich it Weib fahre 50 kg theoretsiche Ausfuhrmenge plus weitere Möglichkeiten Fisch mit zu nehmen
Vielleicht will auch die EU solche Einfuhr nicht mehr ? Ich frage mich allerdings was der Privatmensch damit anfängt -Grundnahrungsmittel oder doch etwas Besonderes, was man wertschätzt? ich befürchte allerdigns , jetzt werden wieder alle mit ihren Großfamilien um die Ecke kommen, wie siehtr eigentlich die  Familiengröße in D-Land ( die nach NO in Urlaub fährt) laut statistischen Bundesamt aus ? so im Schnitt 3 Personen ? keine Ahnung

waren nur so Gedanken , erhebe auch keine  Anspruch auf absolute Wahrheit

ja , die Regierung in NO ist zerbrochen, das sollte erst mal Aufschub verschaffen. Die Diskussion in NO wird wieder kommen, denke ich

Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

angler1996 schrieb:


> ... Son paar Propbleme sind da auch hausgemacht, die ganze relativ neuen Anlagen sind doch von der Konzeption her nur auf "Männertruppen ausgelegt , auf max 50 m²
> kann man doch gut mind 4 Mann unterbringen und dafür im August für ne Woche ca 1800 € plus Nebenkosten kassieren. ...


Richtig! Die Angeln dann selbstverständlich den ganzen Tag. So habe ich auch schon „geurlaubt“. Dementsprechend sind dann auch die Fangmengen. Wer Urlaub mit seiner Familie macht wird in der Regel nicht so exzessiv angeln können. Wer Pech hat manchmal nur jeden zweiten Tag wenn die Gemahlin es erlaubt... ;-).


----------



## angler1996

ich sehe das weder als Pech noch muss ich da Fragen, wenn ich das mache, mache ich das . Um eheliche Fragen . ging es mir dabie nur  wahrlich nicht;-))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621

Dass es einen Aufschub gibt weil die norwegische Regierung zerbrochen ist, das ist überhaupt nicht sicher. Die Regierung ist weiterhin einsatzfähig, es werden nur einige vakante Ministerpositionen neu besetzt. Das Parlament ist auch weiterhin beschlussfähig. Und nur das Parlament kann Gesetzte beschließen und nicht wie im Anfangstext behauptet die Regierung.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry , aber wie die ihren Arbeitsmarkt beherrschen ist ne Angelegenheit von NO. Wenn man da schwarze Schafe erwischen will, ist die KOntrolle durch zuständige Organe ( wer immer das in NO ist) der richtige Weg, da brauchts keine Regularien für Touris.


Mir ging es bei diesem Beispiel um von Ausländern (Deutschen) betriebene Angelcamps, die ihre Anlagenbetreuer im Deutschland mit einem "Angelurlaub mit besserem Trinkgeld" locken, obwohl sie diese eigentlich nach den norwegischen Tarifen (incl. WE- und- Überstundenzuschläge, Urlaubsgeld u.ä.) entlohnen müssten.
Denen geht es ausschließlich um Gewinnmaximierung.

Glaubst Du, daß in solchen Anlagen auf ethisches Verhalten gepocht wird?!?

Und wie will der norwegische Staat das ganze den kontrollieren?
Sollen sie für jedes Camp einen Beamten abstellen, der die Boote am Kai begrüßt?
Was würden diese Boote wohl dann auf dem Wasser machen?

Wer kontrolliert die Angler, die eben nicht in den großen Camps sind, sondern in einzelnen Hütten an der Küste verteilt sind?


Die deutschen Angler sind es, die immer nach scharfen Kontrollen und drakonischen Strafen schreien.
Und selbst glauben sie (zu) oft, moralisch geradezu verpflichtet zu sein, jede Regelung bis auf´s letzte Komma ausreizen zu müssen.
Wer die Regeln bricht, ist stolz darauf und brüstet sich nicht selten auch noch damit (gerne öffentlich im Internet).

Die norwegische Mentalität ist da etwas anders:
Da geht man eher davon aus, daß der grundsätzliche Sinn und Zweck einer Regelung verstanden und eingehalten wird.
(Und wer die Grenzen dabei etwas dehnt, macht das so still und leise, daß es nicht auffällt und drum muss sich dann auch
niemand groß drüber aufregen...)

Die maßlose Ausbeutung der Natur wird, auch wenn sie im Rahmen gesetzlicher Regelungen geschieht, als nicht akzeptabel angesehen.
Norwegische Angler hören i.d.R. auf, wenn sie "ihre Mahlzeit" zusammen haben.
Das unbedingte Ausreizen eines Fanglimits empfinden die meisten als unmoralisch.

Und genau das ist gerade das Problem:
Es wurde zu oft  eine Wild-West Mentalität "öffentlich zur Schau gestellt".
Das kann jetzt allen, auch der großen Mehrheit die sich anständig verhält auf die Füße fallen:
Wenn sich die Norweger verarscht vorkommen, reagieren sie nämlich empfindlich...

Das heißt: Wenn die Touris die sehr großen Freiheiten zu oft ausnutzen, werden diese halt gestrichen.
PUNKT
So einfach ist das.

Bin sehr gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht.
Aber ich prophezeie mal, daß es, zumindest mittelfristig, auf keien fall so weitergehen wird, wie es die letzten Jahzehnte gelaufen ist.
Den Zug haben leider zu viele aus dem Bahnhof gejagt...


----------



## Andal

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Mir ging es bei diesem Beispiel um von Ausländern (Deutschen) betriebene Angelcamps, die ihre Anlagenbetreuer im Deutschland mit einem "Angelurlaub mit besserem Trinkgeld" locken, obwohl sie diese eigentlich nach den norwegischen Tarifen (incl. WE- und- Überstundenzuschläge, Urlaubsgeld u.ä.) entlohnen müssten.


Volle Zustimmung, da ich es am eigenen Leib erlebt habe. Wobei du es noch sehr freundlich formuliert hast!

Der Geschäftsplan dieser Camps in deutscher Pächterhand ist meist dermaßen mit der glühend heissen Nadel gestrickt, dass einem eigentlich das Grausen kommen sollte. Und die Zeiten, wo man noch wirklich einen guten Reibach mit solchen Anlagen machen konnte, so man es schaffte, sind längst Vergangenheit. Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie selbst ausgeschriebene Bustouren nur per Gemauschel zu einer halbwegs schwarzen Null kommen.

Zu sehr möchte ich aber auch nach Jahren nicht öffentlich ins Detail gehen, da ich mich wirklich nicht zu den Nachkartlern zähle.


----------



## Tomasz

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie viele Angeltouristen Norwegen heimsuchen, als hätte ein geheimes Oberkommando das Land zur Plünderung und als Abladestelle für Müll freigegeben und dazu die mittlerweile zahlreichen norwegischen Regelungen betrachte, dann komme ich zum Schluss, dass man einen Wandel beim Tourismus anschieben möchte. Ein Wandel, hin zu mehr Qualität und zu mehr wirtschaftlichem Vorteil des Landes. Auch wenn dieser Wandel meinen eigenen finanziellen Verhältnissen nicht entgegenkommt, so begrüße ich ihn trotzdem.



Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ich bin seit 1992 mehrfach in Norwegen gewesen und habe es dabei bis nördlich von Tromsö hoch im Norden geschafft. Das Bild vieler Angeltouristen war oft immer das gleiche. Anscheinend sind wir uns hier im Board einig, dass es sich dabei um Auswüchse handelt, die wir so nicht billigen, aber ich denke angesichts meiner Erfahrungen, die ich in Norwegen gemacht habe, dass es keine Einzelfälle sind. Ich kann mich aber auch noch erinnern, wie im Internet Tipps gegeben wurden, wie Regelungen umgangen werden können oder wo z.B. aktuell Kontrollen durchgeführt wurden.
Warum sollte das Land Norwegen und der überwiegende Teil der norwegischen Bevölkerung überhaupt ein Interesse an Angeltouristen haben, oder diese zumindest dulden. Das fängt oft schon damit an, dass Unmengen von Alkohol über die Grenze geschleppt wird und kaum einer weiß, wie gut norwegische Biere schmecken, auch wenn sie teurer sind als die Dosen von Aldi. Wenn wir schon die Kisten für den Fisch hochschleppen, packen viele gleich die Lebensmittel für eine Woche und mehr ein, da auch Lebensmittel dort in der Regel teurer sind, aber hat schon mal jemand die leckeren schwarzen norwegischen Kartoffeln gekostet oder die große Palette an Milchprodukten, egal ob Käse oder Joghurt? Wer war schon mal im Urlaub in einem norwegischen Restaurant? Was bleibt eigentlich an Geld in Norwegen außer für die Unterkunft, Boot und Maut? Statt dessen sind viele von früh bis spät damit beschäftig die Kühltruhe voll zu bekommen und sind die Fische auch noch so klein. Wer nimmt bei der geringen Quote eigentlich auch die Bauchlappen mit?
Auch wir haben Mietboote mit der Deutschlandfahne und unter dem Absingen aller Strophen des Deutschlandlieds bei der Hafenausfahrt gesehen. In Oslo gibt es übrigens eine Museumsanlage über die Geschichte der deutschen Besatzung. Wir waren zufällig am Jahrestag der Befreiung zusammen mit vielen Veteranen dort und haben uns dort kaum getraut deutsch zu sprechen.
Während in Süd- und Mittelnorwegen oftmals Jungfische entnommen werden, kommt man hoch im Norden gleich mit Kühlanhängern um die großen Filets über die Grenze zu bringen.



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...Die deutschen Angler sind es, die immer nach scharfen Kontrollen und drakonischen Strafen schreien.
> Und selbst glauben sie (zu) oft, moralisch geradezu verpflichtet zu sein, jede Regelung bis auf´s letzte Komma ausreizen zu müssen.
> Wer die Regeln bricht, ist stolz darauf und brüstet sich nicht selten auch noch damit (gerne öffentlich im Internet).
> 
> Die norwegische Mentalität ist da etwas anders:
> Da geht man eher davon aus, daß der grundsätzliche Sinn und Zweck einer Regelung verstanden und eingehalten wird.
> (Und wer die Grenzen dabei etwas dehnt, macht das so still und leise, daß es nicht auffällt und drum muss sich dann auch
> niemand groß drüber aufregen...)
> 
> Die maßlose Ausbeutung der Natur wird, auch wenn sie im Rahmen gesetzlicher Regelungen geschieht, als nicht akzeptabel angesehen.
> Norwegische Angler hören i.d.R. auf, wenn sie "ihre Mahlzeit" zusammen haben.
> Das unbedingte Ausreizen eines Fanglimits empfinden die meisten als unmoralisch.
> 
> Und genau das ist gerade das Problem:
> Es wurde zu oft  eine Wild-West Mentalität "öffentlich zur Schau gestellt".
> Das kann jetzt allen, auch der großen Mehrheit die sich anständig verhält auf die Füße fallen:
> Wenn sich die Norweger verarscht vorkommen, reagieren sie nämlich empfindlich...
> 
> Das heißt: Wenn die Touris die sehr großen Freiheiten zu oft ausnutzen, werden diese halt gestrichen.
> PUNKT...



Auch hier stimme ich zu. Norwegen ist in vielen Dingen ein tolerantes und freies Land. Warum soll sich Norwegen, ausgenommen wenn um die illegale Einfuhr von Alkohol geht, also in diesem riesengroßen Land mit Kontrollen z.B. der Angelcamps beschäftigen? Entweder die Touristen halten sich an die Regeln oder die Regeln werden so verschärft, dass die aus Ihrer Sicht ungebeten Gäste wegbleiben.
Und bei den zahlreichen negativen Übertritten handelt es sich nicht nur um deutsche Angler. Je höher man nach Norden kommt, umso mehr Schweden und Finnen kommen auch hinzu, die auch oft kein Maß halten können. Tschechische Angler scheint es auch immer mehr in den hohen Norden zu ziehen. Auch Holländer haben wir öfter getroffen, aber diese sind kaum negativ aufgefallen. Wir haben auch erlebt, wie in der maßlosen Gier Fische dann nicht mehr verarbeitet werden konnten (auch weil der Suff manchmal wichtiger war) und dann als ganzes oder sogar schon als Filets weggeworfen wurden, weil die Kiste schon voll war.
Ich erinnere mich dennoch gerne an die Zeit zurück als ich mit meinem Vater und Freunden zum Angeln nach Norwegen gefahren bin. Die letzten beiden Male sind meine Frau und ich aber ohne feste Unterkunft und Boot durch Land gefahren und den gefangenen Fisch gab es abends auf dem Grill. Das hat natürlich nichts mit den Angelurlauben zu tun, aber die Zeiten haben sich eben geändert. Schade für die, die sich an die Regeln gehalten gehaben und ich werde z.B. Debilofants wunderbaren Fotos vermissen, aber es ist ihr Land und sie bestimmen die Regeln. Es ist aber traurig, dass es soweit gekommen ist.
Ich denke, dass dennoch auch weiterhin viele Touristen nach Norwegen reisen werden, aber die reinen Angeltouristen werden natürlich unter diesen geplanten Bedingungen weg bleiben. Wenn es so kommen sollte, stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage nach der Zukunft des Norwegentreffens und auch hier im Board werden die Norwegen-Themen langsam weiter einschlafen.
Aber noch ist es nur ein Vorschlag, warten wir ab, was am Ende beschlossen wird.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Andal

Man kann ganz einfach bilanzieren. Alles was Norwegen tun wird, oder auch nicht, wird nur eine Reaktion sein. Eine Reaktion auf das Verhalten derer, die dort einfallen, wie hunnische Zehntausendschaften, oder einfach nur einen für alle Beteiligten entspannten Urlaub verbringen wollen. Der Norwegenreisende hat es also selbst in der Hand.


----------



## Gerd II

Da geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht.
Aber es ist auch sinnlos ,nur negatives raus zu picken.
Ich kenne es so in dem (unserem)Gebiet, das wir Deutsche gern gesehenen Touristen sind, vorausgesetzt 
das sich alle ein bisschen an die Regeln halten.
Warten wir doch einfach ab, was beschlossen wird (wenn sich überhaupt was ändert ).
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Heilbutt

Andal schrieb:


> Ja natürlich ist das eine persönliche Erfahrung. Aber mach doch mal einen praktikablen Vorschlag, der die anständigen Urlauber in Frieden lässt und nur die Vandalen am Skrotum fasst!



Ob praktikabel oder nicht möge jeder selbst beurteilen, aber zumindest gerecht wäre:
kontrollieren und dann die erwischen und bestrafen die die Regeln übertreten!
Ein besserer und vor allem gerechterer Vorschlag fällt mir leider nicht ein!

Alles andere trifft wie immer auch 95% "normale Leute", egal ob teutonischer, polnischer, russischer,... Herkunft,
die wegen 5% Arsxxlöcher ins Rohr schauen!
Genau wie bei *den* Autofahrern, Landwirten, Flugreisenden, Waffenbesitzern, Hundehaltern, Alkoholkonsumenten, Asylantragstellern usw. usw.


----------



## Andal

Man kann ja auch selber gegensteuern. Sich schlicht benehmen!


----------



## Heilbutt

Andal schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch selber gegensteuern. Sich schlicht benehmen!


 Daran glaube ich vollumfänglich nicht mehr.
Meine seit nun doch schon einigen Jahrzehnten geführte "Statistik" lässt mich zu den oben genannten 95 zu 5% gesonnenen Mitmenschen kommen.
(Mein Kumpel behauptet das Verhältnis sei genau andersrum!!!)
Sooo schwarz seh ich wiederum nicht...

Zurück zum Thema:
Gut, die Verhältnisse zu Kontrollen in Nordnorwegen will/kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber bei allen die per Fähre abreisen wären bessere Kontrollen doch ein Leichtes?!
Da steht man schön sauber aufgereiht hintereinander und wartet auf Einlass, und man könnte für Kontrollen ganz gemütlich durch die Reihen schlendern und sich freundlich an die Rückreisenden wenden, dabei schon Angler von "normalen" Urlaubern selektieren, dann vielleicht mal nen genaueren Blick riskieren (Bei drei Mann in einem Audi A4 dürften riesige Mengen an "Überfilet" eher unwahrscheinlich sein) und sich zur Not auch mal die Fischkisten zeigen lassen. Und bei Anhängern und Kleinbussen schaut man halt mal etwas genauer. Für all das wäre genug Zeit, bei wenig Personaleinsatz. Und es spräche sich rum, und zwar schnell....
Hab ich so oder in ähnlicher Form aber noch nie erlebt?! (Man möge mich verbessern!) Damit hätten die meisten von uns kein Problem. Wertvolle Zeit verliert man auch keine mehr, man steht ja schon an der Kutterkante.
So schon erlebt in Kiel am Norwegenkai: 
Da laufen zwei netten junge Leute - natürlich mit Warnweste - durch die Autowarteschlangen, und sprechen die
(so wie mich offenbar unseriös aussehenden) Urlauber ganz unverfänglich an, wo´s denn hingeht und wozu, bla bla, irgendwann im Gespräch wird man gefragt ob man z.B. Messer dabei hat, wenn ja, wie viele und wie groß...? daraufhin unsere Antwort: "viele, und ja, groß", mein gegenüber kurz die Augenbrauen hoch , ich dann schnell nachgeschoben: "... wir sind ja Angler, große Fisch, große Messer, … wollen Sie sie sehen?" Kurze Taxierung seinerseits, kurzes Lächeln beiderseits, dann von ihm ein: "Wir wünschen Ihnen einen erholsamen Aufenthalt in Norwegen!" Auf Wiedersehen!
Tut niemandem weh, und ich wette wieder: 5% der Angesprochenen geben Anlass nochmal etwas tiefer nachzuhaken....!
Finde ich wie gesagt völlig legitim, zumal man wie hier schon erwähnt, eine EU-Außengrenze übertritt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tomasz

Heilbutt schrieb:


> ...Ob praktikabel oder nicht möge jeder selbst beurteilen, aber zumindest gerecht wäre:
> kontrollieren und dann die erwischen und bestrafen die die Regeln übertreten!
> Ein besserer und vor allem gerechterer Vorschlag fällt mir leider nicht ein!...



Ich bin da noch skeptischer und sehe es ähnlich wie Andal.



Andal schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch selber gegensteuern. Sich schlicht benehmen!



Ich hatte es weiter oben schon kurz angedeutet, dass ich die Norweger in dieser Entscheidung durchaus verstehen könnte. Es geht zum Einen darum, was wir von dem gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen. Angesichts der Quote sind das oftmals nur die Rückenfilets und nicht auch die Bauchlappen usw.. Die Norweger wollen mit dem Ansatz, dass nur ganze Fische ausgeführt werden dürfen, die aus ihrer Sicht zu hohe Wegwerfquote verhindern. Wie soll dass jedoch an der Grenze kontrolliert werden, was angesichts der Filets von dem gefangenen Fisch nun tatsächlich verwertet wurde? Vermutlich werden auf diese Weise auch untermaßige Fische nicht mehr als Filets in die Kisten wandern. Auch das war oftmals ein Problem, was ich z.B. bei zu kleinen Heilbutts gesehen hatte. 
Zum Anderen haben die seit 2006 (?) erstmals eingeführte Quote oftmals dazu geführt, dass Angler alles mögliche versucht haben, dennoch irgendwie mehr Fisch mitzunehmen. Und ich bin durch meine Erfahrungen in Norwegen und durch die Foren und sozialen Medien in Deutschland fest davon überzeugt, dass es sich dabei nicht um nur 5 % schwarze Schafe handelt.
Auch hier im Board hat man sich dazu gegenseitig Tipps gegeben und auf Kontrollen aufmerksam gemacht. U.a. gab es dazu hier im Board diesen Thread: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/1-juni-15kg-heimkehrer-erfahrungsthread.78122/  und man war schnell zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, eben nicht wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, die Fähre von Norwegen aus zu nehmen (da dort die Kontrollen tatsächlich einfacher wären) sondern den Landweg über Schweden und Finnland. Dort gibt es in aller Regel keine Grenz- oder Zollposten. Außerdem wurden in meiner Erinnerung allzu deutliche Hinweise, wie man die Kontrollen umgehen könne, zu Recht gelöscht. Dennoch hat es der Thread auf 31 Seiten geschafft (einschließlich der Diskussion zum Thema selbst).  
Norwegen hat sich das jetzt ein paar Jahre angesehen und das Problem aus ihrer Sicht nicht in den Griff bekommen und reagiert. Die Angler hatten fast 15 Jahre Zeit sich auf die norwegischen Regeln einzulassen. Zu viele Angler haben diese Zeit anscheinend nicht genutzt und Norwegen will die Konsequenzen ziehen. Jetzt von Seiten der Angler nach mehr Kontrollen zu rufen ist angesichts der vielen Jahre, wo es oft darum ging wie man die Kontrollen umgehen könnte, schlicht zu spät. 
Wie ich weiter oben beschrieben hatte, bleibt von den Angeltouristen in Norwegen vermutlich auch viel weniger Geld hängen als von "normalen" Touristen, die sich ganz anders im Land bewegen. Von daher wird ausgenommen von den Vermietern reiner Angelhütten, der wirtschaftliche "Schaden" sehr überschaubar sein, sollten die Anglergruppen künftig wegbleiben. Statt dessen wird man vielleicht verstärkt andere Touristengruppen ansprechen; Walsafaris, Gletscherwanderungen  usw.. 
Ich kann aber als Angler und Norwegenfahrer auch verstehen, wenn viele jetzt keine Angelurlaube mehr planen. Angesichts dieser Regelung macht ein Angelurlaub in Norwegen keinen Sinn und ich denke, dass ist auch den Norwegern klar und genau so beabsichtigt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## schwerhoeriger

Angesichts dieser Regelung macht ein Angelurlaub in Norwegen keinen Sinn und ich denke, dass ist auch den Norwegern klar und genau so beabsichtigt.

Gruß

Tomasz
[/QUOTE]

Hallo Tomasz,

doch macht noch Sinn! Es gibt immer noch Angler die gerne in die Ferne reisen und Fische zurück setzten egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser.
Ich kenne einige Jungs die nur zum Hecht- und Forellenangeln nach Norge fahren. Zwar wird dort Fisch verzehrt aber keinen mit nach Hause genommen.
Diejenigen die ausschließlich wegen der Fische da hin fahren werden weniger werden.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Lajos1

Tomasz schrieb:


> Angesichts dieser Regelung macht ein Angelurlaub in Norwegen keinen Sinn und ich denke, dass ist auch den Norwegern klar und genau so beabsichtigt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Hallo,

ich gebe Dir im Großen und Ganzen recht, aber Angelurlaub in Norwegen macht schon noch Sinn, kommt halt nur darauf an für wen. Es gibt nichts Schöneres als ein einsames Gebirgstal hochzuwandern, mit der Fliegenrute in der Hand und den Tag über ein paar Forellen zu fangen und abends in die Pfanne zu hauen.
Ich habe es schon weiter vorne geschrieben, die Meeresangelei war nicht mein Ding. Ich war 1979 dazu einmal oben, da habe ich schon gemerkt, das ist nichts für mich. Habe mich dann 1981 nochmal breitschlagen lassen (hätte ich nicht tun sollen), war aber Angesichts der wirklich überwältigenden Fänge für mich persönlich  zu langweilig. Ich habe auch keinen einzigen Fisch mit nach Hause genommen. 
Sicher; jedem das Seine ist schon in Ordnung, aber einen Angelurlaub darauf auszulegen möglichst viel Fisch mit allerlei legalen und Illegalen Tricksen nach Hause zu bekommen hat für mich mit Urlaub nichts zu tun. Ich mach mir doch nicht auch noch Stress im Urlaub.
Ich habe viele herrliche Wochen in Norwegen beim Salmonidenfischen erleben können. Das sind unvergessliche Zeiten in einem wunderbaren Land, in dem man die Einsamkeit noch fühlen kann/konnte und auch ganz gut Fische fangen konnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> doch macht noch Sinn! Es gibt immer noch Angler die gerne in die Ferne reisen und Fische zurück setzten egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser.



Also zumindest mit den in größerer Tiefe gefangenen Meeresfischen kannst du das vergessen, die sind nämlich todgeweiht, wenn sie an die Oberfläche gekurbelt werden.
Hier macht dann die sinnvolle Verwertung, wie in Deutschland nach Tierschutzgesetz gefordert, auch Sinn!
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht interessiert dieses einen richtigen hardcore Releaser auch nicht?

Ich bin selbst kein Norwegenfahrer, nicht mal Meeresangler, reizt mich irgendwie nicht?
Aber wenn ich in ein solch teures Urlaubsland fahren würde, finde ich es schon erstrebenswert zumindest eine geringe Menge an Fisch mit zu nehmen.
Schon alleine weil Meeresfisch einfach leckerer ist, als die meisten Süßwasserfische.
Die bisher erlaubten 15/20Kg würden mir da reichen!
Wahrscheinlich sind die Norweger aber auch so satt, dass sie gut auf deutsche Angler verzichten können und wegen mir können sie das auch so halten!
Ich denke die brauchen sich überhaupt nicht mit Touristen rum zu plagen.
Und die "besseren Touristen" die dennoch, zB. wegen der tollen Landschaft dort hinfahren, kann man ohnehin besser schröpfen, als geizige Angler, die fast ausschließlich aufm Wasser rumhängen und dort kein Geld ausgeben?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal

Ja ist es dem Land Norwegen und seiner Bevölkerung zu verdenken, dass sie auf die keine Lust mehr haben,
- die absolut alles von zu Hause mitbringen,
- niemals einen norwegischen Laden als Kunde betreten,
- all ihren Verpackungsmüll und das Leergut abladen,
- möglichst einen deutschen Anbieter wählen, damit ja möglichst wenig Geld im Lande bleibt,
- sich teilweise benehmen, wie die Hunnen auf dem Ergänzungsfeldzug,
- und nebenbei alles zusammenraffen, was irgendwie kostenlos hergeht. Fische, Pilze, Beeren...!?

Wäre ich Norweger, oder nur in Norwegen lebender Deutscher, so würde ich auf diese Leute auch gerne verzichten, so es irgendwie machbar ist.


----------



## Taxidermist

Andal schrieb:


> - sich teilweise benehmen, wie die Hunnen auf dem Ergänzungsfeldzug,



Das können Norweger, oder überhaupt Skandinavier aber auch, wenn sie denn mal bei uns sind.
Dafür reicht dann der heiß begehrte, weil billige Alkohol hierzulande!
Die sind dann nämlich auch nicht anders unterwegs, als unsere Proleten und Engländer auf Malle beispielsweise!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962

Sind denn die Maßnahmen der Ausfuhrbeschränkung wegen des Benehmens der Deutschen und richtet sich alleinig gegen Deutsche?


----------



## Tomasz

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo Tomasz,
> 
> doch macht noch Sinn! Es gibt immer noch Angler die gerne in die Ferne reisen und Fische zurück setzten egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser.
> Ich kenne einige Jungs die nur zum Hecht- und Forellenangeln nach Norge fahren. Zwar wird dort Fisch verzehrt aber keinen mit nach Hause genommen.
> Diejenigen die ausschließlich wegen der Fische da hin fahren werden weniger werden.
> 
> Grussen Michael





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich gebe Dir im Großen und Ganzen recht, aber Angelurlaub in Norwegen macht schon noch Sinn, kommt halt nur darauf an für wen...



Mir müsst Ihr das nicht erklären. Ich war insgesamt 4 mal für mehrere Wochen ohne Kühltasche in Norwegen und habe das gefangen, was wir uns abends über dem Lagerfeuer zubereitet haben. Sowohl aus dem Meer als auch aus dem Süßwasser und konnte dabei meine erste Bachforelle im Leben fangen. Wir haben u.a. Gletscherwanderungen und Walsafaris mitgemacht. Das Land hat soviel mehr zu bieten, als den Fisch an der Küste.
Ich habe dazu auch hier im Board Berichte geschrieben:
3 Wochen, 3.000 km Norwegen Reisetagebuch Teil 1
Tips zur Reiseplanung mit dem Zelt durch Norwegen
Aber diese Art des Reisens ist hier nicht das Thema. Hier geht es um die reine Angelreisen und auch solche habe ich früher mitgemacht und kann daher die Sorgen dieser Meeresangler durchaus verstehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sind denn die Maßnahmen der Ausfuhrbeschränkung wegen des Benehmens der Deutschen und richtet sich alleinig gegen Deutsche?



Nein, das betrifft alle Angeltouristen, auch die aus Schweden, Finnland, Tschechien usw. Und auch unter diesen Anglern gab es viele schwarze Schafe.

Gruß

Tomas


----------



## Andal

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das können Norweger, oder überhaupt Skandinavier aber auch, wenn sie denn mal bei uns sind.
> Dafür reicht dann der heiß begehrte, weil billige Alkohol hierzulande!
> Die sind dann nämlich auch nicht anders unterwegs, als unsere Proleten und Engländer auf Malle beispielsweise!
> 
> Jürgen


Aber die verteilen sich dann nicht gleichmäßig übers Land. Die suchen Brennpunkte, wie Sölden, oder eben Malle heim.


----------



## Toni_1962

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das können Norweger, oder überhaupt Skandinavier aber auch, wenn sie denn mal bei uns sind.
> Dafür reicht dann der heiß begehrte, weil billige Alkohol hierzulande!
> Die sind dann nämlich auch nicht anders unterwegs, als unsere Proleten und Engländer auf Malle beispielsweise!
> 
> Jürgen




Tja, da können wir Münchner etwas zu den Horden aus dem Norden schon beitragen:
Der Spruch bestätigt sich leider immer und immer wieder, täglich grüßt das Hofbräuhaus:
Kommen die Italiener, wird es laut und lustig
kommen die Skandinavier wird es aggressiv und kotzig.

Ich denke, wir sollten hier aufhören persönliche Erfahrungen , möglicherweise einseinseitig erlebend,  zum streotypischen Dogma zu erheben.


----------



## Toni_1962

Tomasz schrieb:


> Nein, das betrifft alle Angeltouristen, auch die aus Schweden, Finnland, Tschechien usw. Und auch unter diesen Anglern gab es viele schwarze Schafe.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomas



War eine rein rethorische Frage meinerseits


----------



## torstenhtr

Für mich ist das Einknicken gegenüber der Berufsfischerlobby und nationalistischer Aktionismus. Wenn überhaupt ein "Problem" besteht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es die Richtigen trifft, dass Angler bei der großen Fläche einen signifikanten Anteil an der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit haben - selbst wenn es keine Ausfuhrlimits gäbe.

Hier kann man noch eine Stellungnahme bis zum 17.2.2020 abgeben:








						Høring - Forslag til endring av regler om turistfiske
					

Nærings- og fiskeridepartementet sender med dette på høring forslag til regelendringer knyttet til turistfiske.




					www.regjeringen.no
				




Ganz interessant dazu die Ausführungen einiger Anlagenbetreiber.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Auch wenn wir uns hier sonstwie echauffieren- es ist und bleibt ihr Land..... ein souveräner Staat, den es zu respektieren gilt. 

Wir haben ja auch so unsere ureigensten Erwartungen an das Verhalten ausländischer Touristen, gelle?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Einknicken gegenüber der Berufsfischerlobby und nationalistischer Aktionismus. Wenn überhaupt ein "Problem" besteht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es die Richtigen trifft, dass Angler bei der großen Fläche einen signifikanten Anteil an der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit haben - selbst wenn es keine Ausfuhrlimits gäbe.


Darum geht es inzwischen längst nicht mehr, sondern darum, daß es den Norwegern langsam bewußt wird, daß der klassische Angelcamptourismus oft nicht mit den norwegischen Werten zu vereinbaren ist.


----------



## flupp

Also ich finde es langsam nervig wie hier jetzt schon tagelang der deutsche Angler ins schwärzeste Licht geschrieben wird. Noch ist doch noch gar nichts entschieden, und was entschieden wird ist eine souveräne Entscheidung der norwegischen Regierung die wir zu akzeptieren haben. Ich persönlich halte erst einmal die Füße still und wenn die Fakten auf den Tisch liegen kann man sehen ob ich meine Urlaubsziele in Zukunft überdenken muss oder nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Gute Einstellung - schont die Nerven und den Magen


----------



## torstenhtr

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir uns hier sonstwie echauffieren- es ist und bleibt ihr Land..... ein souveräner Staat, den es zu respektieren gilt.
> Wir haben ja auch so unsere ureigensten Erwartungen an das Verhalten ausländischer Touristen, gelle?



Es geht um Extremfälle von Fischschmuggel, das muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit wirklichen Angeltouristen zu tun haben (wie das Ministerium offensichtlich selbst schreibt). 

--

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gegeben den norwegischen Text zu übersetzen, Zitat aus 


			https://www.regjeringen.no/contentassets/54bf6746a9884fc4aa68326e4763339b/forslag-til-endring-av-regler-om-turistfiske---horing.pdf
		

:

"Die touristische Fischereiindustrie wächst seit mehreren Jahren. Touristen fordern Tourismusprodukte, bei denen das Fischen ihres eigenen Fisches Teil der Erfahrung ist. Die touristische Fischerei ist zu einem attraktiven Produkt geworden, das vor allem von ausländischen Gästen nachgefragt wird. Diese sogenannte touristische Fischereiindustrie hat das Potenzial, einen weiteren Beitrag zur Wertschöpfung entlang der Küste zu leisten. Mit zunehmendem Interesse an der touristischen Fischerei werden jedoch auch einige unglückliche Folgen der touristischen Fischerei bedeutender.

Obwohl die Rohstoffgewinnung aus der touristischen Fischerei im Vergleich zur Rohstoffgewinnung aus allgemeinen Fischereitätigkeiten begrenzt ist, wird heute kein vollständiges Bild der Rohstoffgewinnung aus dem Meer aus touristischen Fischereibetrieben gegeben. Es ist auch eine Herausforderung, *dass Touristen nur die wertvollsten Teile des Fisches aus dem Land bringen und den Rest wegwerfen*. Dies ist eine *unerwünschte Verschwendung von Ressourcen.*

Darüber hinaus ist das Ministerium der Ansicht, dass es für Einige eine Herausforderung ist, Fisch in größeren Mengen aus dem Land zu schmuggeln. An den Grenzstationen gab es mehrere Beschlagnahmungen, aber vieles deutet darauf hin, dass die tatsächliche Ausführung höher ist. Die Verantwortlichen für diese Aktivität waren* nicht unbedingt Gäste *registrierter touristischer Fischereibetriebe."


----------



## Dorschbremse

Danke fürs übersetzen...  

Hauptproblem der Sache ist wie so oft die Verallgemeinerung, die aufgrund der Faulheit oder Unlust Einzelner, eine Problematik oder einen Sachverhalt treffend und zielgerichtet zu erklären immer mehr um sich greift..... 

Vergleichbar mit;
DIE Dieselfahrer, 
DIE Motorradfahrer, 
DIE Amerikaner 
DIE Moslems..... 

Scheixx Meinungsmache, die keinen weiterbringt


----------



## Toni_1962

Also darf ich meine Frage hier im Thread aufnehmen und als Antwort gleich selbst geben (da meine Frage aber rein rethorischer Art war, war die Antwort mir schon bewußt  )

Die Maßnahme ist nicht Sanktionierung und Bestrafung des Benehmens der einfallenden deutschen Heereshorden.


----------



## torstenhtr

Vielleicht sind auch die Annahmen in diesem Tröt falsch und der normale deutsche Angeltouri gar nicht so schlecht wie er dargestellt wird.

Es gibt auch andere norwegische Pressemeinungen, ich habe mal einen Artikel vom "Fiskeribladet" übersetzt.
(Z.T. etwas holperig weil ich Google translate genutzt und nur die gröbsten Fehler korrigiert habe .. sorry)

--









						- Sjokkmelding om turistfiske fra departementet | Fiskeribladet
					

Fiskeriministeren foreslår at private personer kun har anledning til å føre sløyd fisk ut av landet. Det betyr nærmest en henrettelse av næringen, mener Sigmund




					fiskeribladet.no
				




*Schockbericht über Touristenfischerei vom Ministerium*

Der Fischereiminister schlägt vor, dass Privatpersonen nur ausgenommenen Fisch aus dem Land befördern dürfen. Dies stelle fast eine Hinrichtung der Branche dar, sagt Sigmund Aarstrand von "Urlaub im Velfjord".

Eine Schande, dass sich der Fischereiminister so hart vorgeht. Er hat wohl ein Gesicht zu verlieren.

*Nur ausgenommener Fisch*

Nur ausgenommener Fisch kann durch Vorschläge des Fischereiministers aus dem Land gebracht werden. Vor einigen Jahren wurde der sogenannte Trophäenfisch mit Unterstützung der Industrie abgeschafft.

Ein ganzer Dorsch oder Köhler von 10 kg ist eine Herausforderung auszuführen. Ganz zu schweigen von Heilbutt bei 20, 30, 40 kg. Das ist kein ungewöhnlicher Fang an unseren Küsten.

Das Erfordernis der Ausfuhr von ausgenommenem, unfiletiertem Fisch kann nicht im richtigen Verhältnis stehen.

Es kann nicht in einem Privatwagen über 2500 km nach Deutschland transportiert werden - ohne drastische Qualitätsminderung praktisch nicht möglich.

Das Einfrieren von Filets und Verpackung in Isopor-Kisten ist heutzutage üblich und funktioniert.

Der Fisch behält dann eine höhere Qualität als in deutschen Läden gekaufter Fisch, dies nach eigenen Angaben des Gastes und ein entscheidender Grund, Fisch auf diese Weise mitzunehmen. Die Werbewirksamkeit für norwegischen Fisch kann kaum besser bewertet werden.

Im Gegenteil, der Vorschlag halbiert das Exportvolumen von qualitativen Fisch und beleidigt anständige Gäste, die schließlich die überwiegende Mehrheit ausmachen.

Als die Exportquote im Jahr 2006 eingeführt wurde, wurden die Touristen fast als Kriminelle bezeichnet. Viele versäumten es. Unser Umsatz ging im Folgejahr um 20 Prozent zurück, bis 2006 stieg er jährlich um 20 Prozent. Die negativen Nachwirkungen hielten jahrelang an.

*Wie wird sich es entwickeln*

Norwegen hat ein beachtliches Ansehen in Deutschland und im übrigen Europa, nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Fischfangtourismus, dieses Ansehen wird wohl nun leiden.

Wenn der Vorschlag, nur ausgenommenen Fisch zu exportieren, umgesetzt wird, werden die Folgen für die Industrie dramatisch sein.

Wir fischen seit 1991, wir werden aufhören, vielleicht ein paar Boote behalten und Langzeitmieten versuchen, aber das ist keine leichte Sache. Der Fischfangtourismus macht mittlerweile drei Viertel unserer Aktivitäten aus.

*Unwürdig*

Ein Vorschlag, der eine ganze Branche zerstört, ist eines norwegischen Regierungsministers nicht würdig, vielleicht sollte sich der Minister eine andere Beschäftigung suchen.

Die Branche hat Verbesserungspotenzial, und ich habe Vorschläge. Eine solche Zusammenarbeit erfordert jedoch nicht die Ausführung der Branche.

Das touristische Angeln ist für viele kleine Gemeinden entlang der Küste unverzichtbar. Die Wertschöpfung pro Kilo Fisch ist höher als beim Berufsfischen - mit einer sehr guten Marge. Es ist auch eine profitable Branche, die auf Subventionen verzichten kann.

Der Vorschlag ist in Deutschland bekannt, es wird nur auf Absagen gewartet, sie werden wohl kommen.


----------



## Andal

Hier mal Norwegen ganz ohne Wenn & Aber...... 






						Suche im Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was läuft - Ihr TV Programm
					

Ihr Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was im TV Programm läuft. Mit vielen Bildern, Infos, Trailern und Insidertipps für jeden TV Sender.




					www.tvinfo.de


----------



## Skott

Danke Andal!

Peer Gynt ist ganz großes "Kino"


----------



## Heilbutt

torstenhtr schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gegeben den norwegischen Text zu übersetzen, Zitat aus
> 
> 
> https://www.regjeringen.no/contentassets/54bf6746a9884fc4aa68326e4763339b/forslag-til-endring-av-regler-om-turistfiske---horing.pdf
> 
> 
> :
> 
> .... Es ist auch eine Herausforderung, *dass Touristen nur die wertvollsten Teile des Fisches aus dem Land bringen und den Rest wegwerfen*. Dies ist eine *unerwünschte Verschwendung von Ressourcen.*
> ....



Ich habe ja durchaus Verständnis für Maßnahmen, wenn es darum geht den "Fleischmachern" in der Arsch zu treten,
aber DIESE Aussage halte ich schon wieder für verlogen!

Was soll ich denn, zuhause mit dem kompletten Fisch in der Küche angekommen, mit dem übriggebliebenen Flossengerippe machen???
Na ja, meine Nachbarn haben ne Katze...

Hat jemand schon mal so eine vollautomatische Filetieranlage gesehen, in denen - doch wohl auch in Norwegen - die gewerblich gefangenen 
Dorsche filetiert werden?!?! Was da so an Fleisch am Torso übrig bleibt...???
Okay, aus den Schlachtabfällen wird danach vielleicht Fischfond, Tierfutter, Fischöl oder sonstwas gewonnen?!?

"....unerwünschte Verschwendung von Ressourcen...."  
Wie gesagt, ich kann nachvollziehen worum es geht, aber DAS ist für mich in diesem Zusammenhang unrealistisches, pseudogutmenschlerisches Gesabbel

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

Heilbutt schrieb:


> "....unerwünschte Verschwendung von Ressourcen...."
> Wie gesagt, ich kann nachvollziehen worum es geht, aber DAS ist für mich in diesem Zusammenhang unrealistisches, pseudogutmenschlerisches Gesabbel


Hier mal der Link zu dem Artikel, mit dem der Stein ins rollen gebracht wurde.
Der Artikel ist nur für Abonnenten sichtbar, aber ich denke das Foto sagt eigentlich alles...



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn, zuhause mit dem kompletten Fisch in der Küche angekommen, mit dem übriggebliebenen Flossengerippe machen???


In Norwegen ist es vollkommen üblich, Fische im Ganzen, bzw, in Stücken am "Knochen" zuzubereiten.
Hatte es z.B. schon daß ich von Nachbarn, denen ich öfter etwas meiner Fänge abgebe, explizit darum gebeten wurde, die Fische rund mitzubringen.
Ich hatte sie sonst fast immer filetiert, um ihnen eine Freude zu machen und die Entsorgung der Karkassen zu ersparen.

Und Heilbutt wird z.T. komplett eingefroren, um dann mit einer Bandsäge in die gewünschte Größe zu bringen.

Es ist also aus norwegischer Sicht absolut nicht so, daß man den Touristen mit minderwertiger Ware heimschicken würde.

Das Problem bei der jetzigen Regelung ist halt, daß manche nur noch die besten Stücke, also die Loins mitnehmen.
Und mich würde es nicht einmal wundern, wenn irgendwann mal wer erwischt würde, der nur noch Bäckchen in der Kiste hat...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

Andal schrieb:


> Muss man sich denn wundern, dass Norwegen in die Eisen geht?


ALS ICH DAS LETZTE MAL VOR 20 JAHREN IN NORGE WAR AUF EINER INSEL WO EINE FISCHFABRIK STEHT DA HABE ICH MIT EIGENEN AUGEN GESEHEN WIE 6 TONNEN FISCH VERGAMMELT IST WEIL SIE ES NICHT GESCHAFFT HABEN DEN ZU VERARBEITEN DER WURDE DANN 4 TAGE SPÄTER AUF DEM MEER VERKLAPPT UND ALS DANN DER WALFISCHFÄNGER RAUS IST HAT ES MIR DEN REST GEGEBEN......seit dem nie wieder da gewesen ….DIE SOLLEN MAL VOR IHRER TÜR KEHREN ...aber sie wollen keine Devisenbringer haben sind ja eh das reichste land durch ihr öl.....


----------



## Andal

Und trotzdem ist es Norwegen, das festlegt, was in diesem Land Tarif sein wird. So wie wir das hierzulande auch halten sollten - und wollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

Andal schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist es Norwegen, das festlegt, was in diesem Land Tarif sein wird. So wie wir das hierzulande auch halten sollten - und wollen.


ja ist ja richtig und deswegen nicht mehr hin....meinen fisch den ich will fange ich in der Ostsee und da muss ich mir keine 14 tage antun....Landschaft hin landschaft her ich will angeln.....aber jedem das seine und wenn immer weniger fahren wird man es schon merken....siehe fehmarn und heiligenhafen und warnemünde mit den roten kuttern wo sind sie alle....


----------



## torstenhtr

Andal schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist es Norwegen, das festlegt, was in diesem Land Tarif sein wird. So wie wir das hierzulande auch halten sollten - und wollen.



Das ist richtig - jedoch bietet die Regierung die Möglichkeit Feedback zu geben, das kann man auch als Ausländer und betroffener Angeltourist tun. Hier können sich die deutschen Angler gut darstellen (Einige haben das auch schon gemacht). Siehe auch:








						Høring - Forslag til endring av regler om turistfiske
					

Nærings- og fiskeridepartementet sender med dette på høring forslag til regelendringer knyttet til turistfiske.




					www.regjeringen.no
				




*Deadline ist der 17. Februar 2020*

Ich will auch den ganzen Text des Regierungsvorschlags übersetzten, da ich gerade nebenbei Norwegisch lerne passt mir das ganz gut. Bei Interesse kann ich den Text hier ergänzen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

bastido schrieb:


> Nun mache ich es mal wie Du @Nachtschwärmer78 .Frage doch mal einen Nordnorweger was er davon hält, was die da in Oslo so veranstalten. Das sind die gleichen Konflikte zwischen Stadt und Land wie überall auf der Welt.
> Nun mal kurz zu „dem Norweger„ und was da so üblich ist. Hierbei sei kurz erwähnt, dass ich seit 25 Jahren regelmäßig in diesem schönen Land zu Gast bin und zwar nicht nur zum Fischen. So ziemlich jeder Norweger hat auf seinem Anwesen eine Müllecke die jeder Beschreibung spottet, vom Ölfass bis zum Herbizid gibt es da alles zu bewundern. Die Hafenbecken sind z.T. mit allem zugemüllt was der Norweger so nicht mehr braucht. Teilweise werden die Abfälle der Fischfabriken direkt von der Mole ins Hafenbecken gekippt, ein toller Anblick bei Ebbe.
> Ein guter norwegischer Freund, ein echter Eingeborener aus Hammerfest fährt, wenn die Delfine vor der Küste erscheinen, mit zwei riesigen Wummen und Fässern aufs Meer... Im letzten Jahr habe ich ihn auf Andoya besucht, dort ist er Manager einer großen Fischfabrik und der einzige dort arbeitende Norweger, der Rest sind Wanderarbeiter aus dem Baltikum, die dort unter erbärmlichen Umständen leben und mit dem norwegischen Sozialsystem und dessen Löhnen nix zu tun haben. Die Fabriken selber werden von Briten, Niederländern und neuerdings im großen Stil von Portugiesen betrieben. Da wird nahezu alles was die 40t Trawler im minutentakt ankarren zu Salz- und Stockfisch verarbeitet, nix mit ganzen Fischen. Money rules the world.


Ich sehe nicht, wo ich,  wenn ich davon schreibe, daß die Verwendung von unfiletierten Fischen in Norwegen üblich ist, oder meine Nachbarn erwähne, irgenetwas verallgemeinere.

Ich will auch nicht leugnen, das es solche von Dir beschriebenen Missstände gibt, aber wenn Du meinst, daß es bei ziemlich jedem Norweger so aussieht, frage ich mich schon, in welchen Kreisen Du verkehrst...

Zumindest Dein guter Freund, ist, wenn das was Du schreibst stimmen sollte, auf jeden Fall ein Schwerstkrimineller (das bisschen Miliøkriminalität föllt da nicht mehr ins Gewicht):
Sollten die Balten auf norwegischem Boden arbeiten, gilt für sie auf jeden Fall die Tarifordnung der Fischindustrie.
Mindestlohn sind dort m.W. jenseits von 180NOK (also ca.18€) dazu kommt Anspruch auf  WE- und Überstundenzulagen und selbstverständlich die 10.5% Urlaubsgeld.
Selbstverständlich sind sie während sie in Norwegen arbeiten auch Krankenversichert.

Wenn irgendwas davon nicht eingehalten wird, ist das kein Kavliersdelikt...



Ich versuche hier im Thread nur hin und wieder zu erklären, wie warum es zu dem ganze gekommen ist und was, zumindest einem Teil der norwegischen Bevölkerung, an manchen Auswüchsen des reinen Angeltourismusses sauer aufstößt.

Kann da natürlich auch vollkommen falsch liegen:
Ich spreche zwar recht fließend Norwegisch (incl. dem regionalen Dialekt) und beziehe meine Informationen aus norwegischen Quellen, wie z.B. Angelforen und persönlichen Gesprächen, habe privat und beruflich eigentlich fast ausschließlich mit Norwegern Kontakt, aber das muss nichts heißen.
Schließlich lebe ich erst sein fünf Jahren hier.

Noch 25 Jahren Urlaub in dem Land hast Du sicher viel bessere und tiefere Einblicke in viele Dinge.
Ich hoffen Du läßt mich und andere weiter daran teilhaben:
Hab da wohl noch sehr viel zu Lernen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

esox02 schrieb:


> ALS ICH DAS LETZTE MAL VOR 20 JAHREN IN NORGE WAR AUF EINER INSEL WO EINE FISCHFABRIK STEHT DA HABE ICH MIT EIGENEN AUGEN GESEHEN WIE 6 TONNEN FISCH VERGAMMELT IST WEIL SIE ES NICHT GESCHAFFT HABEN DEN ZU VERARBEITEN DER WURDE DANN 4 TAGE SPÄTER AUF DEM MEER VERKLAPPT UND ALS DANN DER WALFISCHFÄNGER RAUS IST HAT ES MIR DEN REST GEGEBEN......seit dem nie wieder da gewesen ….DIE SOLLEN MAL VOR IHRER TÜR KEHREN ...aber sie wollen keine Devisenbringer haben sind ja eh das reichste land durch ihr öl.....


Schön, daß sich jetzt endlich auch die wahren Kenner des Landes aus Ihren Löchern wagen und uns über die aktuelle Lage informieren!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

[


----------



## Heilbutt

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich versuche hier im Thread nur hin und wieder zu erklären, wie warum es zu dem ganze gekommen ist und was, zumindest einem Teil der norwegischen Bevölkerung, an manchen Auswüchsen des reinen Angeltourismusses sauer aufstößt.
> 
> ....



Darin sind wir uns hier denke ich auch mehrheitlich einig.
Und wenn man dieses Bild mit dem Dorsch in der Fischkiste sieht, kommt hoffentlich einem Großteil
von uns das kotzen.

Fakt ist das es - auch das wurde hier schon mehrfach festgestellt - so ist wie immer und überall auf diesem
schönen Planeten: Die große Mehrheit an "normalen Menschen" löffeln die Soße aus die ein paar Vollidioten verzapfen.

Und die "Lösung" über die da offenbar laut nachgedacht wird, wird so eben für Angeltouristen nicht praktikabel sein.
Das ist doch nicht damit zu vergleichen wenn man seinem Nachbarn mal eben nen Fisch vorbeibringt?!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## torstenhtr

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das ein Teil der Bevölkerung gegen Angeltourismus ist - aber das gilt analog für Deutschland, hier findest du sicherlich auch Bürger, die am liebsten das Angeln abschaffen würden. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, das solche Vorschläge der Regierung sinnvoll sind. So recht kann ich deinen Beitrag nicht nachvollziehen, klar kann man Fische auch in einem Stück verarbeiten und es ist sicher absolut OK wenn die Norweger das vor Ort machen - aber für den Transport nach D würde das ganz klar extreme Nachteile bedeuten.

Ich habe den Text des Ministeriums übersetzt, z.T. wirklich harter Tobak und weitere "Bomben" (bspw. wurde Menge "pro Person" gestrichen) - wenn die das so umsetzen, wird der Angeltourismus zusammenbrechen. Ich sehe da durchaus Parallelen zur deutschen/europäischen Bürokratie hinsichtlich Baglimit und daraus folgendes Kuttersterben.

Text ist ziemlich lang, wahrscheinlich zu viel um hier reinzustellen?



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich versuche hier im Thread nur hin und wieder zu erklären, wie warum es zu dem ganze gekommen ist und was, zumindest einem Teil der norwegischen Bevölkerung, an manchen Auswüchsen des reinen Angeltourismusses sauer aufstößt.
> 
> Kann da natürlich auch vollkommen falsch liegen:
> Ich spreche zwar recht fließend Norwegisch (incl. dem regionalen Dialekt) und beziehe meine Informationen aus norwegischen Quellen, wie z.B. Angelforen und persönlichen Gesprächen, habe privat und beruflich eigentlich fast ausschließlich mit Norwegern Kontakt, aber das muss nichts heißen.
> Schließlich lebe ich erst sein fünf Jahren hier.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

Ne is klar, dann lieber dort fischen wo staatlich organisiert so gut wie jeder Fischbestand schon ruiniert wurde. Im Übrigen fragt sich „der„ norwegische Ureinwohner im hohen Norden, wieso er nun nicht mehr seine 2 Zwergwale im Jahr für sich und seine traditionell lebende Familie jagen sollte wie schon immer? Ziemlich empört verbittet er sich Maßregelungen genau von denjenigen, die durch das Verbrennen in Öllampen diese an den Rand des Aussterbens gebracht haben.

ICH HABE NICHTS GEGEN EINEN DER SEINEN FISCH MIT DER HARPUNE FÄNGT ICH HABE WAS GEGEN FABRIKSCHIFFE UND LEUTE DIE DEN FISCH AM UFER VERGAMMELN LASSEN ….WER HAT DENN DIE OSTSEE PLATTGEMACHT? BESTIMMT KEIN ANGLER WENN ICH SEHE WIE DIE SCHLEPPNETZFISCHER DURCH DIE WELLEN PLÜGEN BEKOMME ICH DAS KOTZEN ...UND WENN 10 MANN NACH NORGE FAHREN SIND DA 200 KG FILET IN DER TRUHE...WEGEN DES DORSCHES SIND WIR NIE HOCH GEFAHREN SONDER PLATTE LUMB UND LENG FÜR DORSCH FAHRE ICH 200 KM UND DANN HABE ICH WELCHEN ...ABER ICH KANN AUCH AUF ANDEREN FISCH VERZICHTEN DENN ICH HABE IN DEUTSCHLAND GENUG GEWÄSSER ALLEINE WENN ICH DIE HAVEL SEHE WIEVIEL WASSER DA IST UND DIE LANDSCHAFT IST AUCH OK GUT DIE BERGE HABEN WIR NICHT ABER ICH WILL JA ANGELN UND NICHT KLETTERN....ps walfleisch schmeckt übrigens auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

Schön, daß sich jetzt endlich auch die wahren Kenner des Landes aus Ihren Löchern wagen und uns über die aktuelle Lage informieren!  
      VON 1990 BIS 2000  JEDES JAHR 2 X FÜR 10 TAGE DA OBEN GEWESEN BIS ZU JENEM TAGE WO ICH DAS GESEHEN HABE  UND JETZT ERZÄHLE MAL OB ES GUT IST ZIG TONNEN FISCH VERGAMMELN ZU LASSEN!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

HABE EINEN BESSEREN VORSCHLAG !!!! ALLEN GÄSTEN DAS ANGELN VERBIETEN UND DANN KANN MIT FILET KEIN SCHINDLUDER GETRIEBEN WERDEN!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962

@esox02:
Warum schreist du denn so rum?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

[


----------



## BerndH

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich war im letzten Jahr auf den Lofoten. Wir waren Ende Mai dort und haben hauptsächlich Dorsch gefangen. Zudem noch ein paar Lump. 

Beim filetieren stellten wir fest das die meisten der Fische von Nematoden befallen waren. Die Bauchlappen mussten bei 95% der Fische weg. 5% der Fische musste komplett entsorgt werden, da diese komplett befallen waren. 

Von außen sieht man es diesen Fischen nicht an. Zumindest ist uns nichts aufgefallen. 

Da ist dann natürlich das Problem, das man bei der Ausfuhr von ganzen Fischen das nicht erkennt. 

Ich wäre für eine Lösung bei dem allen geholfen ist. Denn nur Gewinner gibt es bei solchen Verhandlungen selten. 

Z. B. 10 KG frei. Jedes weitere kg muß verzollt bzw. Bezahlt werden. 
Das Geld bekommen die örtlichen Fischer und dafür wird ihre Quote gesenkt. 

Das wäre vielleicht ein Ansatz. 

Eines ist den Norwegern sicher auch bewusst. Egal was sie beschließen, es wird vieles von der Vernunft der Gäste abhängen. 
Sie werden weiterhin nur Stichprobenhaft kontrollieren können. 
Bei der Vielzahl von Grenzübergängen. 

Gruß 
-Bernd -


----------



## Lajos1

BerndH schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich war im letzten Jahr auf den Lofoten. Wir waren Ende Mai dort und haben hauptsächlich Dorsch gefangen. Zudem noch ein paar Lump.
> 
> Beim filetieren stellten wir fest das die meisten der Fische von Nematoden befallen waren. Die Bauchlappen mussten bei 95% der Fische weg. 5% der Fische musste komplett entsorgt werden, da diese komplett befallen waren.
> 
> Von außen sieht man es diesen Fischen nicht an. Zumindest ist uns nichts aufgefallen.
> 
> Da ist dann natürlich das Problem, das man bei der Ausfuhr von ganzen Fischen das nicht erkennt.
> -



Hallo,

Nematoden sind bei Seefischen normal. Es ist schon fast ungewöhnlich, wenn da ein Fisch keine hätte. Sind aber harmlos, da diese erstens spätestens bei der Zubereitung vernichtet werden und noch dazu nicht auf Warmblüter übergehen können.
Ist nicht schön aber ist halt so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

wenn ich das hier lese kommt mir das.....

 wenn die Norwegenfahrer nun alle so regelmäßig wie Du über die Ostsee herfallen. 

heist noch lange nicht das sie was fangen.....

war schon mal wegen Anfeindungen für ein par jahre hier weg wollen wir angeln oder was????

aber fahrt weiter da hoch und es wird der tag kommen das wie zu DDR Zeiten alles durchwühlt wird wegen ein par fische....

alles schon erlebt bei den letzten fahrten da wurden ein par angler sehr nervös....aber wir hatten ja kein dorsch und nur die vorgeschriebene menge an fisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

[


----------



## Tomasz

Andal schrieb:


> Hier mal Norwegen ganz ohne Wenn & Aber......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suche im Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was läuft - Ihr TV Programm
> 
> 
> Ihr Fernsehprogramm von TVinfo - sehen was im TV Programm läuft. Mit vielen Bildern, Infos, Trailern und Insidertipps für jeden TV Sender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tvinfo.de



Danke für den Hinweis. Peer Gynt ist wahrlich ein sehr beeindruckendes Drama. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschbremse

Übrigens - Wer mal Den Norweger kennenlernen möchte, sollte ihn mal zu Midtsommar, Tynesfest oder Ploink- Festival sehen / besuchen


----------



## Lajos1

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Übrigens - Wer mal Den Norweger kennenlernen möchte, sollte ihn mal zu Midtsommar, Tynesfest oder Ploink- Festival sehen / besuchen



Hallo,

oder zum Nationalfeiertag am 17. Mai dort droben sein, da geht die Post ab  - nicht so wie bei uns, wo das halt nur ein freier Tag ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tomasz

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oder zum Nationalfeiertag am 17. Mai dort droben sein, da geht die Post ab  - nicht so wie bei uns, wo das halt nur ein freier Tag ist.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Stimmt. Wir sind mal an einem 17.05. mit der Fähre in Oslo angekommen und haben die Abfahrt falsch erwischt. Das Navi wollte uns dann durch die Stadt lotsen, aber die Innenstadt war weiträumig abgesperrt und wurde zur Fußgängerzone erklärt. Um ein Haar wären wir nicht mehr aus der Stadt rausgekommen. Von Oslo ging es dann über Land bis zum Dalsfjord. Auch in jedem Ort trafen sich die Leute auf den Straßen und Plätzen und trugen ganz überwiegend traditionelle Kleidung. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Übrigens - Wer mal Den Norweger kennenlernen möchte, sollte ihn mal zu Midtsommar, Tynesfest oder Ploink- Festival sehen / besuchen



Du meinst weil ich dann weiß, warum unser Vermieter immer extra 1000km durch Schnee und Eis anreist, wenn wir oben sind, nur um dann 3 Tage die Zapfanlage zu bewachen und dafür sogar auf dem Küchentisch schläft?


----------



## Dorschbremse

Ach- du kennst also auch den Grundentspannten Typus der nur aus dem Häuschen gerät, wenns Bier oder der Sommeraquavit alle ist..... oder n Kratzer in der Alufelge vom SUV


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769

.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Die im Westen haben auch ganz eigene Ansichten und würden am liebsten alles westlich von Kristiansand den Schweden schenken


----------



## Andal

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die im Westen haben auch ganz eigene Ansichten und würden am liebsten alles westlich von Kristiansand den Schweden schenken


Wie überall. Ich kenne auch Dörfer, wo alle auf ihrem scheibenartigen Planeten leben und lieber der Hof in Flammen aufgeht, bevor auch nur ein Quadratmillimeter per Heirat ans Nachbardorf fällt.


----------



## mab75

Bitte stellt Caps Lock aus und setzt mal Satzzeichen. Das kann ja sonst niemand mehr lesen, geschweige denn verstehen.

Danke!


----------



## Ladi74

Hier mal die aktuellen Preise für nen vom Fischer gefangenen Dorsch bzw. Schellfisch. Ist vielleicht wissenswert....








						Opp for hysa, ned for torsken
					

Det er fastsatt nye dynamiske minstepriser for flere fiskeslag.




					www.kystogfjord.no


----------



## Lengfish

Hallo, Fisch nachhaltig behandeln heißt aber auch, das man den Fisch, der zum Laichen an die Küste kommt, nicht zu Millionen fängt und zum trocknen aufhängt !
Es wäre durchaus Sinnvoll, dem Seefisch genauso eine Schonzeit zu gewähren wie dem Süsswasserfisch. Aber hier steht im gesamten erst mal der Gewinn der Berufsfischer im Raum, die genausogut auf andere Fischarten in dieser Zeit ausweichen könnten. Weiter wäre zu beachten, das die Schwarzfischer-Hochseeflotten besser bekämpft werden. Diese, so wird geschätzt, jährlich zwischen 3 und 5 Millionen Tonnen !!  aus der Behringsee fischen.
Aber, wenn das so kommt, werde ich Norwegen in Zukunft meiden. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Angler, mir genügen die 20 kg für das ganze Jahr. Was soll ich mit einem Fisch von 10, 15 oder 20 kg (wenn ich ihn fangen sollte!) am Stück. Ich besitze keine Bandsäge, um mir dann "ein Kotelett" hier abzusägen. Und andererseits ist es ja auch so, das die Touristischen Fischereibetriebe genausogut die Abfälle sammeln und einer Verwertung (z.B. Fischmehlfabrik) zukommen lassen könnten. Auch dies wäre ein Maßnahme gegen Verschwendung, die ja wohl mit ein Hauptgrund für diese Maßnahme ist. So müssten z.B. nicht so viele Kleinfische für die Produktion von Fischpellets auf der offenen See gefangen werden, die ja für die Fischzuchtbetriebe von großer Bedeutung sind

schönen Tag noch


----------



## mab75

Gibt es denn schon offizielle Dinge zu berichten? 
Gruß 
Maik


----------



## Amerika1110

Soweit ich weiß, soll bis zum 16.4. gesichtet und entschieden werden. Solange werden wir uns wohl gedulden müssen.
Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Gummiadler

flupp schrieb:


> Also ich finde es langsam nervig wie hier jetzt schon tagelang der deutsche Angler ins schwärzeste Licht geschrieben wird. Noch ist doch noch gar nichts entschieden, und was entschieden wird ist eine souveräne Entscheidung der norwegischen Regierung die wir zu akzeptieren haben. Ich persönlich halte erst einmal die Füße still und wenn die Fakten auf den Tisch liegen kann man sehen ob ich meine Urlaubsziele in Zukunft überdenken muss oder nicht.



Ich finde es auch supernervig, wie hier teilweise aufgescheppt und der gemeine _deutsche SS Angler _beschrieben wird.

Da fühlt man sich ja ganz schlecht, wenn man aus seinem Urlaub die *erlaubte* Menge an Fisch mitbringt und sich einmal die Woche ein lecker Essen gönnt (ohne den Fisch bei Aldi/Netto/Nordsee kaufen zu müssen).
Wenn ich mit meiner Holden beispielsweise nach Norge fahre und wir bringen zusammen 40kg Filet mit. Dann können wir mit unserer 4 köpfigen Familie in 40 Wochen ziemlich genau 1 kg Fisch pro Woche essen. Ist das jetzt verwerflich?

Immer wieder liest man "Oh, ich fahre nach Norge, aber *NUR* zum Forellenangeln und zum Wandern (ja, die tolle Natur) und esse *NUR* dort meinen gefangen Fisch. Abends gaaanz ursprünglich und romatisch über dem Lagerfeuer gegrillt. Fisch mitnehmen? *NEIN*, das mache ich nicht!!! Oh Gott, wie kann man nur *soviel* Fisch essen!"

Herrlich, wie viele Enthusiasten auf einem Haufen in einem Thread. Da leuchten die Heiligenscheine aber ganz schön grell. Man muss beim Lesen fast schon eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen.
Von einer solch hohen Kanzel lassen sich scheinheilige Dogmen doch echt am Besten predigen.

Natürlich ist es absolut richtig, dass sich die Norweger gegen fabrikmäßigen Fischschmuggel (egal welche Ethnie da jetzt schmuggelt) wehren wollen und die Ausfuhr von Fisch reglementieren. 
Allerdings sollten sie dabei schon die Kirche im Dorf lassen und manche Gesetze vielleicht nochmals überdenken. 
Wie auch immer, Füße stillhalten und abwarten ist ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## angler1996

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch supernervig, wie hier teilweise aufgescheppt und der gemeine _deutsche SS Angler _beschrieben wird.
> 
> Da fühlt man sich ja ganz schlecht, wenn man aus seinem Urlaub die *erlaubte* Menge an Fisch mitbringt und sich einmal die Woche ein lecker Essen gönnt (ohne den Fisch bei Aldi/Netto/Nordsee kaufen zu müssen).
> Wenn ich mit meiner Holden beispielsweise nach Norge fahre und wir bringen zusammen 40kg Filet mit. Dann können wir mit unserer 4 köpfigen Familie in 40 Wochen ziemlich genau 1 kg Fisch pro Woche essen. Ist das jetzt verwerflich?
> 
> Immer wieder liest man "Oh, ich fahre nach Norge, aber *NUR* zum Forellenangeln und zum Wandern (ja, die tolle Natur) und esse *NUR* dort meinen gefangen Fisch. Abends gaaanz ursprünglich und romatisch über dem Lagerfeuer gegrillt. Fisch mitnehmen? *NEIN*, das mache ich nicht!!! Oh Gott, wie kann man nur *soviel* Fisch essen!"
> 
> Herrlich, wie viele Enthusiasten auf einem Haufen in einem Thread. Da leuchten die Heiligenscheine aber ganz schön grell. Man muss beim Lesen fast schon eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen.
> Von einer solch hohen Kanzel lassen sich scheinheilige Dogmen doch echt am Besten predigen.
> 
> Natürlich ist es absolut richtig, dass sich die Norweger gegen fabrikmäßigen Fischschmuggel (egal welche Ethnie da jetzt schmuggelt) wehren wollen und die Ausfuhr von Fisch reglementieren.
> Allerdings sollten sie dabei schon die Kirche im Dorf lassen und manche Gesetze vielleicht nochmals überdenken.
> Wie auch immer, Füße stillhalten und abwarten ist ein guter Ansatz.



Dann hast Du ohne weitere anrechnungsfähige Personen 10 kg zu viel mit genommen, winke winke


----------



## Gummiadler

angler1996 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du ohne weitere anrechnungsfähige Personen 10 kg zu viel mit genommen, winke winke



Winke winke zurück... 

Woher weißt du, dass meine Holde keine anrechnungsfähige Person ist?
In meinem Fall ist die Dame des Hauses sogar sehr anrechnungsfähig. Sprich der "bessere" Angler!


----------



## angler1996

Glück gehabt, hatte Denkfehler weiter machen- winke winke


----------



## Ladi74

Bin ab 11.4. oben, da bekommen wir die Entscheidung hautnah mit. Hoffentlich müssen wir dann aus unserem Filets keine ganzen Fische basteln oder sie wieder auswildern.


----------



## Amerika1110

Das hinter diesem ganzen Gesetzgebungsverfahren viel Lobbyismus und Parteiengetöse steckt, sollte doch jedem klar sein. Und da gehört es nun mal dazu, dass es auch einen Sündenbock geben muß. Aber letztendlich ist eine souveräne Entscheidung eines Staates, wo wir Gast sind und die wir akzeptieren müssen und in der Konsequenz kann dann jeder entscheiden, ob Norwegen weiterhin sein Reiseziel bleibt.
Um es gleich klar zustellen, ich bin (wir sind) ebenfalls Kochtopfangler und schöpfen unsere Quote bestmöglich aus, um auch in Deutschland in den Genuss von selbst gefangenem Fisch zu kommen und wenn bei uns Fisch auf dem Tisch steht, dann Fisch satt und nicht so homeopatische Portionen wie in vielen Gaststätten.
Es macht auch keinen Sinn alle unter Generalverdacht zu stellen, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Wir werden sehen, was entschieden wird und dann kann sich wiederum jeder selbst entscheiden, wie es bei den eigenen Reiseplanungen weiter geht.


----------



## sunny

Moin, gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Amerika1110

Meines Wissens nach ist das ganze auf Grund der aktuellen Situation auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.


----------



## Andal

Aus der Sicht des Dorsches läuft es z.Zt. optimal. Da wird nämlich privat genau Null ausgeführt. Wie viele der kleinen und kleinsten Anbieter, Camps und Vermieter nach den Sperren übrig geblieben sind, ist eh abzuwarten. Eine Neubewertung der Situation ist dann dringend geboten. Es wird alles danach mit Sicherheit neu zu bewerten sein.


----------



## Toffee

Hallo,

gestern hat das Stortinget über die Vorschläge, die am 14.05.2020 aus dem Fachausschuss eingebracht wurden, debattiert und entschieden.
Das Wichtigste in Kürze: Der Antrag mit den Vorschlägen 3-8 der Sozialistischen Linkspartei , wobei sich Vorschlag #4 darauf bezog, dass von Touristen nur Rundfisch und kein Filet ausgeführt werden darf, wurde mit 8 zu 80 Stimmen abgelehnt. Zudem wurden witere Vorschläge abgelehnt, jedoch wurde der Vorschlag bzw. Antrag, alle Vorschläge abzulehnen , zugestimmt (Anmerkung:So sind halt die Verfahrenswege in der Demokratie) Mit der letzten Abstimmung ist das Verfahren abgeschlossen.
Hier die Abstimmungsinformationen:








						Voteringsoversikt
					

Voteringsresultater for sak: Representantforslag om bærekraftig turistfiske




					www.stortinget.no
				




Es bleibt also (vorerst) so, wie es ist.

Bleibt gesund!
Gruß Toffee


----------



## Zanderandre

Kleines Update , soll wohl noch nicht vom Tisch sein, gibt wohl zwei Anträge


----------



## Ladi74

Die neuen Ausfuhrregelungen sind draussen!
Ab 1.1.2021 dürfen nur noch 18kg Filet ausgeführt werden. Aber nur, wenn man in einer registrierten Anlage war! Sonst NULL Kilo!
Desweiteren ist diese Quote auf 2Touren pro Jahr reglementiert.
Bis Ende 2021 soll eine digitale Übermittlung der Fangmeldungen eingeführt werden.
https://www.kystogfjord.no/nyheter/forsiden/Odd-Emil-strammer-til


----------



## Andal

18 kg Filet ist ja nun auch wahrlich pro Urlauberkopf nicht wenig - und liegt deutlich über dem, was von außerhalb in die EU eingeführt werden darf. Sicher ist es "zu wenig", um den Urlaub bei der gierigen Nachbarschaft damit zu finanzieren, aber als gesundes Urlaubsmitbringsel reicht es allemal. Und der Urlaub steht ja eh bei jedem im Vordergrund. Es begibt sich ja keiner auf Kaperfahrt, oder so.


----------



## Meefo 46

So wie ich das Lese fallen aber die Familien Urlauber raus die keinen reinen Angelurlaub machen sondern eine Familienurlaub mit Angeln.
Also nicht in Zertiviezirten Angelcamps.
Aber auch die möchten ja eventuell Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## Skott

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> So wie ich das Lese fallen aber die Familien Urlauber raus die keinen reinen Angelurlaub machen sondern eine Familienurlaub mit Angeln.
> Also nicht in Zertiviezirten Angelcamps.
> Aber auch die möchten ja eventuell Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen.


Einerseits kann ich die Norweger verstehen, andererseits schießen die, glaube ich, gerade ein riesiges Eigentor...!


----------



## Andal

Skott schrieb:


> Einerseits kann ich die Norweger verstehen, andererseits schießen die, glaube ich, gerade ein riesiges Eigentor...!


Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen fließen die Einkünfte aus diesem Sektor des Tourismus aus Norwegen ab. Und wenn man sich die Vermietungen genauer ansieht, wird alles, was nur irgendwie geht, nicht in Norwegen bezogen, sondern aus dem Ausland mitgebracht. Nur der Müll bleibt garantiert immer in Norwegen! 

Für ein Eigentor ist der Angeltourismus viel zu unbedeutend und Norwegen zu wohlhabend. Sei es ihnen vergönnt!


----------



## Skott

@Andal, ich denke schon, dass der Angeltourismus für Norwegen ein klein wenig Bedeutung hat, es gibt allerdings ohne Zweifel auch wichtigere Dinge..., die dem Land bedeutend mehr einbringen!

Ich glaube, wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet oder uns mißverstanden, ich bin wahrlich kein Freund von Angeltouris, die aus ihrem Urlaub ein Geschäftsmodell machen, um diesen zu finanzieren oder u. U. sogar noch Reibach machen...


----------



## Meefo 46

Das hat ja auch nur ganz geringe Auswirkungen auf den Angeltourismus .
Mir geht es um die Familienurlauber die Angeln und Fisch mitnehmen möchten ,das sind die Leidtragenden.
Da müsste Norwegen noch nachbessern.
Oder auf sie verzichten.


----------

